# The truth about avoiding blacks



## dfens (Sep 26, 2017)

You black people and those that defend them might not like it, but the truth is the truth.

Avoiding black people is not about racism or hate.  It's merely about avoiding a potential threat.  And you can't blame anybody for that.

It's sort of like, why don't I drive my car 80 mph down all roads all the time?  Why don't I drink a 6 back of beer every single day?  Why don't I walk around insulting or shoving people all the time?

It's called interacting in society, valuing life and the life of others, and wanting the best possible life for myself.  And isn't it interesting, in every other way, you people defend that.  If I tried to make a billion dollars you people would say "go for it!".  If I tried to lose weight, you people would say "good look, it's great to be fit!"  etc. etc.

In all other areas, you continually encourage and applaud the success of others.  But moving away from blacks to avoid crime, and to live in functioning neighborhoods and cities??

Racist!!!! Fascist!!! Nazis!!!

You cannot get it through your heads that many of us simply won't live around blacks.  We refuse to do it.  If you want to, go ahead, nobody is stopping you.  Just like nobody is stopping you from doing anything else, good or bad.

But don't hate the people who choose otherwise.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 26, 2017)

It isn't a color thing. What I witnessed in the 60s was Blacks moving away from a bad environment to a better environment. I lived in the Washington D.C. suburbs and witnessed the migration of upwardly mobile Blacks who used to live in D.C. but relocated to the suburbs as soon as they had a good enough job and income to do so. Busing may also have played a role when the Black kids integrated into Suburban mostly White schools.


----------



## waltky (Oct 7, 2017)

Granny says, "Dat's right - she ain't `fraid of `em - she just don't trust black folks...





*FBI Warns Of More Violence From ‘Black Identity Extremist’ Groups*
_10/06/2017 - The FBI Counterterrorism Division warned about the potential violence that could come from members of “Black Identity Extremists” (BIE), according to a document obtained by Foreign Policy._


> The Aug. 3 document warns of the potential violence that members of the BIE movement could possibly perform against American law enforcement officers, Foreign Policy reported Friday.  “The FBI assesses it is very likely Black Identity Extremist (BIE) perceptions of police brutality against African Americans spurred an increase in premeditated, retaliatory lethal violence against law enforcement and will very likely serve as justification for such violence,” the document read. Foreign Policy notes that the document was marked for official use.
> 
> The FBI report points to the 2014 Ferguson shooting of Michael Brown as the start of the anger and violence on the part of the BIE movement. Police brutality only helped fuel the anger, the FBI noted in the report.  “The FBI assesses it is very likely incidents of alleged police abuse against African Americans since then have continued to feed the resurgence in ideologically motivated, violent criminal activity within the BIE movement,” the report read.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Oct 7, 2017)

It doesn't help that those cries of "RACIST! BIGOT! FASCIST! NAZI!" come from whites, either. And most of those whites don't live in black neighborhoods themselves, so they are in essence just a bunch of Jimmy Kimmel hypocrites screaming at everyone else while doing the same damn thing they are bitching about.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 7, 2017)

T


dfens said:


> You black people and those that defend them might not like it, but the truth is the truth.
> 
> Avoiding black people is not about racism or hate.  It's merely about avoiding a potential threat.  And you can't blame anybody for that.
> 
> ...


The problem is that blacks follow the whites where ever they go, to seek comfort in the shadow of their success. Almost never do they strike out on their own.


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 7, 2017)

dfens said:


> You black people and those that defend them might not like it, but the truth is the truth.
> 
> Avoiding black people is not about racism or hate.  It's merely about avoiding a potential threat.  And you can't blame anybody for that.
> 
> ...


If history teaches us anything, it teaches us that white people are far more dangerous.
Feel free to ignore all the minorities you like. Nobody cares.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## blastoff (Oct 9, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> dfens said:
> 
> 
> > You black people and those that defend them might not like it, but the truth is the truth.
> ...


Amen!

See Exibit A...all those honkies gunning each other down every day on the south and west side neighborhood streets of Chicago and every other white hood in America.  

That's why I moved into a nice safe black neighborhood.


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 9, 2017)

blastoff said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > dfens said:
> ...


I'm pretty sure Hitler killed more people than all the blacks in Chicago, smartass. 

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## MikeK (Oct 14, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> It isn't a color thing. What I witnessed in the 60s was Blacks moving away from a bad environment to a better environment. I lived in the Washington D.C. suburbs and witnessed the migration of upwardly mobile Blacks who used to live in D.C. but relocated to the suburbs as soon as they had a good enough job and income to do so. Busing may also have played a role when the Black kids integrated into Suburban mostly White schools.


The provisions of the 1964 Civil Rights Act includes the right of any American citizen to move from any place in the U.S. to any other place in the U.S. and to apply for (federally subsidized) welfare upon arrival, if necessary.  Shortly after this Act was passed a large photo appeared on the front page of the New York Daily Mirror taken at the West Side Greyhound Bus Terminal with a flood of Blacks arriving in New York from southern states like Mississippi, Alabama, Georgia, and South Carolina, many of them carrying pillow-cases stuffed with belongings and battered suitcases tied with rope.   On Page Two was a photo of the Welfare Office on Eighth Avenue with a line of migrant Blacks stretched to the corner and around.

That was in 1964.  By the middle of 1966 the crime rate in New York City's five boroughs had risen by 220%.


----------



## miketx (Oct 14, 2017)

I've had first hand experience with then in the prison I worked at. Fucking animals.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2017)

dfens said:


> You black people and those that defend them might not like it, but the truth is the truth.
> 
> Avoiding black people is not about racism or hate.  It's merely about avoiding a potential threat.  And you can't blame anybody for that.
> 
> ...


You would be smart not to live among Blacks. You would get your ass kicked and your recessive genes wouldnt survive.


----------



## miketx (Oct 14, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> dfens said:
> 
> 
> > You black people and those that defend them might not like it, but the truth is the truth.
> ...


That's right, the nigs are animals. Thank you.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2017)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dfens said:
> ...


Were superior animals. Thanks for agreeing.


----------



## BlackSand (Oct 14, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > That's right, the nigs are animals. Thank you.
> ...



You must be the whitest person on the face of the Earth then ... Because you totally suck at everything ... 

.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 14, 2017)

miketx said:


> I've had first hand experience with then in the prison I worked at. Fucking animals.



Miketx,
Can you HONESTLY say there were no whites who fit the "animal" description?
Maybe more of the ones you describe were black given prison demographics......but still


----------



## MikeK (Oct 14, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> You would be smart not to live among Blacks. You would get your ass kicked and your recessive genes wouldnt survive.


And you would be smart not to live among chimpanzees who would not only kick your ass but would tear it off and play with it.  So what have you proved with your badass declaration?  That you are not fully civilized yet?  Or that you're really not an equally developed sub-species?


----------



## WheelieAddict (Oct 14, 2017)

Racists gonna racist.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


You just made me throw up in my mouth a little. Of course I'm not white. Dont insult me like that.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2017)

Troll thread operating as intended.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You would be smart not to live among Blacks. You would get your ass kicked and your recessive genes wouldnt survive.
> ...


I have proven nothing. I was making a statement...not trying to prove anything. Civilization was begun and perfected by Blacks so thats a silly question I wont dignify with an answer.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 14, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> dfens said:
> 
> 
> > You black people and those that defend them might not like it, but the truth is the truth.
> ...


Have i thanked you today for giving us the invention of steal?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 14, 2017)

I'm so grateful for racist people who limit themselves.....

Cause I'd be more than happy to take a Fine Black Princess like this off the market any day of the week, and twice on Sunday!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dfens said:
> ...


No. However we did a piss poor job teaching you how to spell.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## bgrouse (Oct 15, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


They're more violent, but the "superiority" of that lasts about 10 minutes until the cops arrive and fill the murderous negro animal with lead. A white man with a gun will beat a gorilla even though the gorilla is physically stronger.



> I have proven nothing. I was making a statement...not trying to prove anything. Civilization was begun and perfected by Blacks so thats a silly question I wont dignify with an answer.


Super civilized blacks, seen here on their way to Europe to teach the inferior, stupid white man how to build a proper boat:





Whitey is just too dumb to figure it out on his own and is stuck on driftwood like this:


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 15, 2017)

Asclepias said:


>


We have clothes and sunscreen for that kind of thing. Oh, and stuff like this:





Meanwhile, negroes are still learning to use tools:


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Oct 15, 2017)

dfens said:


> You black people and those that defend them might not like it, but the truth is the truth.
> 
> Avoiding black people is not about racism or hate.  It's merely about avoiding a potential threat.  And you can't blame anybody for that.
> 
> ...




Just like you avoid poison ivy, thorns, mosquitoes, leeches, bedbugs.


----------



## talksalot (Oct 15, 2017)

I lived in a transitioning neighborhood and was one of the last to leave.  It was stable until the tipping point was reached. That's when the bars go up on the windows.  The ladies that bought my house called to say they had some mail and when I picked it up I was amazed...they had installed four locks on the front door and five on the back. That's scary.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 15, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You would be smart not to live among Blacks. You would get your ass kicked and your recessive genes wouldnt survive.
> ...


What? You expect him to foresee the implications of his statements and take responsibility? Are you serious?


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 15, 2017)

talksalot said:


> I lived in a transitioning neighborhood and was one of the last to leave.  It was stable until the tipping point was reached. That's when the bars go up on the windows.  The ladies that bought my house called to say they had some mail and when I picked it up I was amazed...they had installed four locks on the front door and five on the back. That's scary.


Fury at DNA pioneer's theory: Africans are less intelligent than

It's well known that blacks bring violence and crime with them. You won't notice one or two here or there, but once they become a large minority (or greater), the town starts going to shit.

In our society it's unfortunately taboo to say this, even though intelligent whites know it to be true.


----------



## talksalot (Oct 15, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> talksalot said:
> 
> 
> > I lived in a transitioning neighborhood and was one of the last to leave.  It was stable until the tipping point was reached. That's when the bars go up on the windows.  The ladies that bought my house called to say they had some mail and when I picked it up I was amazed...they had installed four locks on the front door and five on the back. That's scary.
> ...


I don't know if it's so much "intelligent whites" or maybe just those with experience.  My high school was 30% black when I was a freshman. By my senior year that had switched to 70% black and they had security guards stationed on every floor, on every corner.  It's that tipping point thing.


----------



## Snouter (Oct 15, 2017)

Trying to educate Blacks is generally a lost cause.  Especially now when they are more inbred than ever.

Anyhow here is some refreshing entertainment of a White not afraid of a big mouth, Afrocentric Black savage.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 15, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> No. However we did a piss poor job teaching you how to spell.


I knew you wouldn't get the humor of my "thank you."

The gift of *steal*.

Think about it.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 15, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> I'm so grateful for racist people who limit themselves.....
> 
> Cause I'd be more than happy to take a Fine Black Princess like this off the market any day of the week, and twice on Sunday!


You mean GREEK.

Another case of white blood raising up an African a few notches.

Try finding a true "black" woman that's attractive to a white. If you can do that, find a unicorn (actually, unicorns exist).


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 15, 2017)

Snouter said:


> Trying to educate Blacks is generally a lost cause.  Especially now when they are more inbred than ever.
> 
> Anyhow here is some refreshing entertainment of a White not afraid of a big mouth, Afrocentric Black savage.


Think he knocked any sense in that boy?


----------



## Vastator (Oct 15, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so grateful for racist people who limit themselves.....
> ...


It’s common amongs all races that the lighter skinned examples from their populations are seen as the most desired mates. This proclivity has been documented across Negro, Asian, and Mediterranean cultures, throughout recorded history. Even Europeans went to great lengths,  amongst women, to avoid tanning; and thus suggest that they were of the peasant class who were subjected to outdoor physical labor, and less intricate dress.


----------



## miketx (Oct 15, 2017)

Snouter said:


> Trying to educate Blacks is generally a lost cause.  Especially now when they are more inbred than ever.
> 
> Anyhow here is some refreshing entertainment of a White not afraid of a big mouth, Afrocentric Black savage.


I worked for a black guy that owned a transmission shop once. Most of the people working on cars were useless lazy losers. They didn't do good work and the place was covered up with warranty work. One guy that worked there was watching me and asked me to show him how to test all the electronics and read the oil pressures correctly and diagnosis. I helped him. Took a little while of course but he wanted to learn and he did. He told me he was tired of being a dumb bunny. None of the others wanted to learn anything and resented me and then the guy I was helping as well.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 15, 2017)

I was rolling down the road one night..on a bike cuz I was buzzy and OL was a bitch.

This nigga on the other side of the road said "gimme dat bike" I stopped, put the bike down at my feet and said "Come take it, motherfucker"

He didn't step up.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 15, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> I was rolling down the road one night..on a bike cuz I was buzzy and OL was a bitch.
> 
> This nigga on the other side of the road said "gimme dat bike" I stopped, put the bike down at my feet and said "Come take it, motherfucker"
> 
> He didn't step up.


Point?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 15, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I was rolling down the road one night..on a bike cuz I was buzzy and OL was a bitch.
> ...



POS said "gimme dat bike" He didn't make the money that bought it AND wasn't man enough to take it by force.

If I was wimpier, he might have.

There's more, that was a helluva night but..


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 15, 2017)

Snouter said:


> Trying to educate Blacks is generally a lost cause.  .....




You know nothing about education, you only know that you're scared. Pathetic.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 15, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> I was rolling down the road one night..on a bike cuz I was buzzy and OL was a bitch.
> 
> This nigga on the other side of the road said "gimme dat bike" I stopped, put the bike down at my feet and said "Come take it, motherfucker"
> 
> He didn't step up.





Story time is fun!


----------



## IM2 (Oct 15, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Whites are funny with these stories. They want to bring up penny ante bullshit making false claims of how tough hey are. But when you look at the highway robbery done by whites on Wall Street and in similar places that steals everyone's money and then gets whites in lawmaking bodies to help the continue stealing, talking about a bike shows just how small some whites really are. We don't see your punk asses standing up to them and you never have.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 15, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> [B][U][I]Asclepias[/I][/U][/B] said:
> 
> 
> > No. However we did a piss poor job teaching you how to spell.
> ...


Dream on.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 15, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> [B][U][I]Asclepias[/I][/U][/B] said:
> 
> 
> > No. However we did a piss poor job teaching you how to spell.
> ...


Dream on.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 15, 2017)

talksalot said:


> I lived in a transitioning neighborhood and was one of the last to leave.  It was stable until the tipping point was reached. That's when the bars go up on the windows.  The ladies that bought my house called to say they had some mail and when I picked it up I was amazed...they had installed four locks on the front door and five on the back. That's scary.


That sounds like Park Slope, Brooklyn, in the late 1970s, when I left for Queens, then New Jersey.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 15, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> I'm so grateful for racist people who limit themselves.....
> 
> Cause I'd be more than happy to take a Fine Black Princess like this off the market any day of the week, and twice on Sunday!


Are you aware that girl's features are at least 95% White?  The only deviation is her beautiful complexion and her slightly oriental eyes.  .


----------



## MikeK (Oct 15, 2017)

talksalot said:


> I don't know if it's so much "intelligent whites" or maybe just those with experience.  My high school was 30% black when I was a freshman. By my senior year that had switched to 70% black and they had security guards stationed on every floor, on every corner.  It's that tipping point thing.


The same situation began in almost all New York City high schools in the late 1960s and brought some of them to virtual ruin.  Interestingly, the mainstream media has never reported on this.


----------



## talksalot (Oct 15, 2017)

MikeK said:


> talksalot said:
> 
> 
> > I lived in a transitioning neighborhood and was one of the last to leave.  It was stable until the tipping point was reached. That's when the bars go up on the windows.  The ladies that bought my house called to say they had some mail and when I picked it up I was amazed...they had installed four locks on the front door and five on the back. That's scary.
> ...


Yep. I loved my neighborhood.


----------



## talksalot (Oct 15, 2017)

Tj


MikeK said:


> talksalot said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if it's so much "intelligent whites" or maybe just those with experience.  My high school was 30% black when I was a freshman. By my senior year that had switched to 70% black and they had security guards stationed on every floor, on every corner.  It's that tipping point thing.
> ...


They never will.  Everyone is supposed to believe the poor success rate in black communities is because of oppression by whitey.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 16, 2017)

talksalot said:


> Tj
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> ...



Well actually there is a hell of a lot of documentation which supports that assertion.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 16, 2017)

MikeK said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so grateful for racist people who limit themselves.....
> ...



There are so such thing as white features. Or racial features in general.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> There are so such thing as white features. Or racial features in general.



Explain how forensic pathologists can identify race from skeletal remains.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 16, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > There are so such thing as white features. Or racial features in general.
> ...



You explain, because there really is no such thing as race. It's an artificial construct.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Why are you so ashamed of being black?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...






Then why do YOU say "you whites" in 90% of your posts?


----------



## Cossack1483 (Oct 16, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Superior mofo's , I agree LOL.  Go be "superior" on your own time.  Silly groid.


AVOID THE GROID


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2017)

MikeK said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so grateful for racist people who limit themselves.....
> ...


You must be blind. No white woman looks like her without some Black DNA or plastic surgery.  Those are all African features including the slanted eyes.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2017)

Snouter said:


> Trying to educate Blacks is generally a lost cause.  Especially now when they are more inbred than ever.
> 
> Anyhow here is some refreshing entertainment of a White not afraid of a big mouth, Afrocentric Black savage.


Its a lost cause for whites like you because you dont qualify to be able to teach your superiors. You lack the intellect.  It would be like having you expecting your dog to teach you to sit.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > No. However we did a piss poor job teaching you how to spell.
> ...


That was a funny one since whites invented stealing.


----------



## miketx (Oct 16, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to educate Blacks is generally a lost cause.  Especially now when they are more inbred than ever.
> ...


Indeed whites lack intellect.


----------



## miketx (Oct 16, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Says the troll who's own ancestors stole him into slavery.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2017)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Snouter said:
> ...


I agree. You are some dumb fuckers.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2017)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Says the white boy who comes from the first slaves.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 16, 2017)

As admirably exposed by this thread, blacks need to be avoided at all times.  Even when forced by circumstances to interact with them, limit contacts to the absolute minimum.  You will be happier away from the obnoxious criminal element and, truthfully, so will they.  Look at the blacks right here.  They are overjoyed not to associate with non blacks.

Segregation today.  Segregation tomorrow.  Segregation forever.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 16, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> ]
> 
> Explain how forensic pathologists can identify race from skeletal remains.


Extensive DNA studies don't show that there subspecies (races) within modern humans. 

Yes. Different genes for skin and hair color can be seen between individuals but no patterns of genes across the human genome have been found to show one race from another.

It's not about not noticing the difference between the way two humans look. It's about incorrect taxonomy. 

How do you define race ? 

Are there better ways of separating humans into taxonomical groupings ?

*AND NO. *

It's that we are all the same

There are genetic differences within racial groups. Pathologists can tell race from skeletal remains. 

Yet these differences still fall way short of showing sub-speciation and that is what biologists use to show different races or breeds of bigger species

Lots of white scientists worked morning non and night to prove race as a biological fact. They all failed. 

They failed not because genetic differences can’t be seen between humans (after all, if there weren’t mDNA differences, no one would nothing about human maternal ancestry) 

They failed because genetic differences don't support social races, “yellow”, “black”, “white” and “red”.

The only living subspecies of the species Homo sapiens is Homo sapiens sapiens. That's what the science knows.

 And it's almost certain to remain that way unless the Yeti or the Sasquatch decide to go to a science lab for a DNA test 

Why do you think blood transfusions and bone marrow transplants work ? 

Why can a “black ” man's blood can save an white man's life with a transfusion ?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> As admirably exposed by this thread, blacks need to be avoided at all times.  Even when forced by circumstances to interact with them, limit contacts to the absolute minimum.  You will be happier away from the obnoxious criminal element and, truthfully, so will they.  Look at the blacks right here.  They are overjoyed not to associate with non blacks.
> 
> Segregation today.  Segregation tomorrow.  Segregation forever.


You just mad your Black pimp dumped you for a better looking chick.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...


What pretty much kills any idea of a sub species is the fact that the first anatomically correct human being was a Black person. If whites want to consider themselves a sub species I dont mind. Its pretty clear when looking at history there is something amiss with whites. They have never been able to function as humans without the assistance of other people. Their greatest achievements have been of war, genocide, and mayhem.  They couldnt even come up with their own alphabet.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 16, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> As admirably exposed by this thread, blacks need to be avoided at all times.  Even when forced by circumstances to interact with them, limit contacts to the absolute minimum.  You will be happier away from the obnoxious criminal element and, truthfully, so will they.  Look at the blacks right here.  They are overjoyed not to associate with non blacks.
> 
> Segregation today.  Segregation tomorrow.  Segregation forever.




How about no?


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> There are so such thing as white features. Or racial features in general.


Very true

And to be honest. The science of beauty (And beauty is subjective to an extent) has nothing to do with whether a woman's features are broad or narrow. The symmetry of a woman's face and how close she is to phi is all that matters.

A woman can have the widest nose or lips on the face of the earth but as long as the portions on her face are symmetrical, she would be relatively close to phi and still beautiful.

For example the woman below has wide nose but because her face is symmetrical and she has clear skin. She has (in my opinion) as an attractive face






White men have lusted after attractive black women.

I'm talking Whoopi Goldberg or Oprah here lol

I'm talking about an attractive black woman


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 16, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> What pretty much kills any idea of a sub species is the fact that the first anatomically correct human being was a Black person. If whites want to consider themselves a sub species I dont mind. Its pretty clear when looking at history there is something amiss with whites. They have never been able to function as humans without the assistance of other people. Their greatest achievements have been of war, genocide, and mayhem.  They couldnt even come up with their own alphabet.



It's interesting that you reject historical facts unless they play into your narrative of portraying white people as monsters.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 16, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > As admirably exposed by this thread, blacks need to be avoided at all times.  Even when forced by circumstances to interact with them, limit contacts to the absolute minimum.  You will be happier away from the obnoxious criminal element and, truthfully, so will they.  Look at the blacks right here.  They are overjoyed not to associate with non blacks.
> ...



Why not?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2017)

There is no other race that has even close to the amount of beautiful women as the Black race.  We have it all dark, light, in between. you name it.  All goddesses. That Black DNA is something else!






big beautiful lips white women go under the knife for.






Bodies of a goddess.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 16, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> It's interesting that you reject historical facts unless they play into your narrative of portraying white people as monsters.


Who has called white people monsters ?

See how quick white people go into victim mode ? The victim mode white people claim black people go in2 so easily

fking totally pathetic.

Let's be clear. No black posters that is me or IM2 or Asclepias

Doesn't claim that black people are smarter than white people (the way whites in here do with IQ)
Doesn't insult how white people talk or dress or look (the way whites use all that "yo, yo" talk to insult the way they think black people talk)
Doesn't insult the names whites give their children (you know the white names like Cody, Connor, Amy, Claire, Emily...but they are hell on the Shannekwa and Latisha)
Doesn't look at the most criminal whites and use that to paint all whites as criminals (the way do the reverse with blacks)

When I say anything bad about white people it's pretty much always to do with there racism.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 16, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Who has called white people monsters ?
> 
> See how quick white people go into victim mode ? The victim mode white people claim black people go in2 so easily
> 
> ...



White person replies to a post: "white boy portraying himself as a victim"

LOL if you guys are so bothered by having your bullshit opinions challenged, maybe you should post elsewhere. 

Also, USMB's black posters can speak for themselves and don't need your plagiarizing ass to speak for them. I know for a fact that Asclepias doesn't adhere to that set of rules that you've posted for the thousandth time.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 16, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> There is no other race that has even close to the amount of beautiful women as the Black race.  We have it all dark, light, in between. you name it.  All goddesses. That Black DNA is something else!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The face of a black woman could turn me on*.* White women have to be naked to have the same effect. Black women have more beautiful faces, because their color naturally produces shadows and contours that make up is used to do.






But this is just my opinion. I don’t claim that there is some empirical scientific theory that backs this up.

And this is not say a white woman can not be decent looking. 

Beauty is beauty.

But white women attractiveness is enhanced by social conditioning.

That's why you get many white women who I think are vastly over-rated.

Women like Jenniffer Aniston






I never saw why people used to rave how hot she was and this was me being objective because I can look at any women (of any race) and tell you how attractive I think she is.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 16, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Who has called white people monsters ?
> ...



Essen can speak for me anytime I am not here or even when I am. So much for that.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 16, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Ask Earl Warren


----------



## Cossack1483 (Oct 16, 2017)

It's only natural that the jigs like the sheboons.  The afore mentioned negro posters are spot on correct.  Like begets like.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Essen can speak for me anytime I am not here or even when I am. So much for that.



This is quite possibly one of the stupidest posts I've ever read.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 16, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Essen can speak for me anytime I am not here or even when I am. So much for that.
> ...



Apparently you don't read your own posts.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Nothing I've ever said comes even close to the levels of stupidity of "I will let some anonymous stranger online speak for me because he's black"


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 16, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> It's only natural that the jigs like the sheboons.  The afore mentioned negro posters are spot on correct.  Like begets like.


Many of ur women like us too. They know what a real man is when they see it.


----------



## miketx (Oct 16, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Golly colored boy, thanks for showing us that white privilege you piss your self about! lol!


----------



## miketx (Oct 16, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > It's only natural that the jigs like the sheboons.  The afore mentioned negro posters are spot on correct.  Like begets like.
> ...


I'd have to agree. I saw many white women with black men that where there to visit their thug at the prison I worked at. They was some fat hogs too!


----------



## MikeK (Oct 16, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> You must be blind. No white woman looks like her without some Black DNA or plastic surgery.  Those are all African features including the slanted eyes.


Sure.  You're right.  Especially the hair.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> There are so such thing as white features. Or racial features in general.


Okay.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > There is no other race that has even close to the amount of beautiful women as the Black race.  We have it all dark, light, in between. you name it.  All goddesses. That Black DNA is something else!
> ...


I never understood why Jennifer Aniston was such a big deal. You can pick up girls that look like her at any hip hop club. She looks kinda plain to me.  I agree though. Maybe its just my personal preference but youre right. A Black womans face alone is way more attractive than any white womans entire body that I have ever seen


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You must be blind. No white woman looks like her without some Black DNA or plastic surgery.  Those are all African features including the slanted eyes.
> ...


I know I'm right. Especially the hair. We dont like that stringy shit. White women would kill for hair like hers. Way too many Black women with hair like hers. Sorry buddy. Too bad you guys cant dictate what features our women have.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Oct 16, 2017)

This looks good.  Take our fatties.........you have overcome !!!!!!!  Or, stick with your primates.  

Mike Obongo just reported that harvey (((weinstein))) grabbed her penis.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 16, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > It's only natural that the jigs like the sheboons.  The afore mentioned negro posters are spot on correct.  Like begets like.
> ...


And? There are people who engage in bestiality. What's your point?


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 16, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The picture with the blacks still looks like an infinitely worse shithole, but to each his own.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 17, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...


Yeah and most of them are white


----------



## IM2 (Oct 17, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



A shithole is a shithole. A shithole doesn't improve because whites live in it.

Talk about a lack of intellect!!!!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 17, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > It's only natural that the jigs like the sheboons.  The afore mentioned negro posters are spot on correct.  Like begets like.
> ...




Bow wow! Arf! Arf!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 17, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




80% of the hair black women have was grown by a horse.

True story!

That being said, I have seen some truly beautiful black women. They looked better than any of the pictures posted here so far.


----------



## gipper (Oct 17, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Why do some blacks see racism in everything?  If it takes a long time for your lunch to be served, its racism.  If you get cut off by someone in your car, its racism.  If someone fails to say hello to you but does so to a white person, its racism.  If your whopper isn't served to you just right, its racism.  

Many blacks just assume all whites are racist and out to harm them.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 17, 2017)

gipper said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



No many blacks don't assume shit. Why do whites express racist views then swear there is no racism.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 17, 2017)

gipper said:


> Why do some blacks see racism in everything?


It was white people who done "whites" only






It's white people who started apartheid.






It's white people who done the one drop rule. It's white people who put race as more important than money.

It's white people who writes book trying to prove how stupid black people are.






Tell me when I'm lying ?

It's white people who see race in everything.


gipper said:


> If it takes a long time for your lunch to be served, its racism.  If you get cut off by someone in your car, its racism.  If someone fails to say hello to you but does so to a white person, its racism.  If your whopper isn't served to you just right, its racism.
> Many blacks just assume all whites are racist and out to harm them.


OK. I challenge you to name one problem on this planet that affects masses of people that is not affected by racism ?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 17, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Why do some blacks see racism in everything?
> ...



The problem of that a very few corporations have a monopoly on the American communications system.


----------



## Taz (Oct 17, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> OK. I challenge you to name one problem on this planet that affects masses of people that is not affected by racism ?


Climate.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 17, 2017)

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > OK. I challenge you to name one problem on this planet that affects masses of people that is not affected by racism ?
> ...



The weather's always going to be bad somewhere.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Oct 17, 2017)

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > OK. I challenge you to name one problem on this planet that affects masses of people that is not affected by racism ?
> ...




Sadly , no.  Successful White Nations have been ordeered to dumb themselves down to "preserve" climate.  Funny, indians and asians pollute the worst and get kudos.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Oct 17, 2017)

Whites Only works for me  ; as blax only works for you.  What's wrong with individual responsibility.  Time to make your Nation.  Failure to launch much?  Time to fiscally divorce the non white.

If negros are ineffectual at creating their destiny ; then , Mr Murray of the Bell Curve has been proven correct by his own non white subjects.


----------



## gipper (Oct 17, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Why do some blacks see racism in everything?
> ...



Why must you live in the past?


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 17, 2017)

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > OK. I challenge you to name one problem on this planet that affects masses of people that is not affected by racism ?
> ...


O. Please.

Right now the water is messed up....only a small % of it is drinkable....thanks to what people ?
The air is messed up, thanks to what people ?
The earth is messed up, thanks to what people ?

Now they are raising hell about the dangers of all the space junk up there...thanks to what people ?

This is now critical because everybody needs air, water and land in order to survive and it is white people that have done this. You name the problem, the disease, the human suffering, or the abject misery visited upon millions, and I know I can put a white face on it in a minute.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 17, 2017)

gipper said:


> Why must you live in the past?


Because Today is built from what happened Yesterday and Tomorrow is built from what happened Today.


----------



## Taz (Oct 17, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Actually, in pollution, China is first and just recently passed the US, which is now second.


----------



## gipper (Oct 17, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Why must you live in the past?
> ...


What this means is you choose to live in the past, which of course is not reality.


----------



## Taz (Oct 17, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Please explain how climate is racist. The Chinese pollute the most and have the biggest population. US is second and India is third (in pollution). So it's pretty evenly spread out among the races. And Africa is a stinking shit hole. Meaning all races contribute.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 17, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Africans pooping in their rivers?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 17, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




6 corporations control communications in our country. This is according to people who intensely study the media and one is a dean of a university journalism and mass communications department.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 17, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Uh huh, and-? Can you find something racist about it or no?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 17, 2017)

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Well this is not the thread pic but you maybe should not mention Africa when you talk.



Somalia: How Colonial Powers drove a Country into Chaos

Since 1990, there has been no government in Somalia. The country is in the hands of warlords. European and Asiatic ships took advantage of this chaotic situation and fished along the Somali coast without a license or respect for elementary rules. They did not observe the quotas in force in their own country to protect the species and they used fishing techniques –even bombs!- that created huge damages to the wealth of the Somali seas.

That’s not all! Taking also advantage of this lack of any political authority, European companies, with the help of the mafia, dumped nuclear wastes offshore Somali coasts. Europe knew of this but turned a blind eye as that solution presented a practical and economical advantage for the nuclear waste management. Yet, the 2005 Tsunami brought a big part of these wastes into the Somali lands. Unfamiliar diseases appeared for the first time among the population. This is the context in which the piracy mainly developed. Somali fishermen, who had primitive fishing techniques, were no more able to work. So they decided to protect themselves and their seas. This is exactly what the United States did during the civilian war against the British (1756-1763): with no naval forces, President George Washington made a deal with pirates to protect the wealth of the American seas.   

*No Somali state for almost twenty years! How is that possible?*

This is the result of an American strategy. In 1990, the country was bruised by conflicts, famine and lootings; the state collapsed. Facing this situation, the United States, who discovered oil in Somalia a few years ago, launched Operation Restore Hope in 1992. For the first time, US marines intervened in Africa to take control of a country. It was also the first time that a military invasion was launched in the name of humanitarian interference.

*The famous rice bag exhibited on a Somali beach by Bernard Kouchner?*

Yes, everybody remembers those pictures carefully showcased. But the real reasons were strategic. An US State Department report recommended indeed that the United States must stay the lonely global superpower after the Soviet Bloc collapse. To reach that goal, the report advocated to occupy a hegemonic position in Africa, which enjoys a vast amount of raw materials.

https://www.globalresearch.ca/somalia-how-colonial-powers-drove-a-country-into-chaos/17549

There is a lot your racism doesn't allow you to know about how things are and why they are in Africa. But we blacks who study the situation do know therefore it behooves you to not try arguing with those of us who have studied the situation for years.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 17, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



No one can be this damn dumb. Can they?


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 17, 2017)

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


I just did answer it.

And I'll ask you the same question

If Africa is shithole then why did they have to fight white people to get out of there ?


----------



## BulletProof (Oct 17, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> If Africa is shithole then why did they have to fight white people to get out of there ?



Everything Africoon is sh1t.  Africa doesn't have to life a finger to stop white immigration because there is none.  In a number of black countries, whites there came during English colonization.  Those whites pulled naked Africoons out of the mud and educated and fed them.  In return, Africoons are driving the whites out through murder and oppression.

If Africa is so great, why don't move there?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 17, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Apparently you can, you astound me all the time!


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 17, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Well this is not the thread pic but you maybe should not mention Africa when you talk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And do you hear about the truck bombing in Somalia last Saturday on the 14th ?

It killed 300 people.






The worst terrorist attack in Somalia in living memory 

Yet no trump tweet. No mention from most media outlets (BBC, RT, Xinhua, CNN, MSNBC, _New York Times, Washington Post, Huff Po, The Economist, Daily Mail, _Drudge Report,_ Daily Caller_)

These are the same people who will go nuts over smaller attacks on White people – #JeSuisCharlie and all that.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 17, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well this is not the thread pic but you maybe should not mention Africa when you talk.
> ...



Isn't Bill Clinton kind of responsible for the situation in Somalia?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 17, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well this is not the thread pic but you maybe should not mention Africa when you talk.
> ...



Yeah I heard about it. And just like the Boko Haram  they get to do all this with no US intervention ever. Yep no white media showed this and no words from Trump who has ran his mouth all over the world when whites have been the victims of far less.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 17, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Look at the first line and understand that in 1990 Clinton was not the president. But this is not about who was president of the US when the article talks about all colonial powers to include the British. You see the problem with you republicans is that you won't hear us telling anyone that democrats have been perfect but you guys, well if anything goes wrong its always the democrats even if it is a place where there hasn't been democratic leadership in decades.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 17, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > If Africa is shithole then why did they have to fight white people to get out of there ?
> ...



Well this is not the thread pic but you maybe should not mention Africa when you talk

 Somalia: How Colonial Powers drove a Country into Chaos

Since 1990, there has been no government in Somalia. The country is in the hands of warlords. European and Asiatic ships took advantage of this chaotic situation and fished along the Somali coast without a license or respect for elementary rules. They did not observe the quotas in force in their own country to protect the species and they used fishing techniques –even bombs!- that created huge damages to the wealth of the Somali seas.

That’s not all! Taking also advantage of this lack of any political authority, European companies, with the help of the mafia, dumped nuclear wastes offshore Somali coasts. Europe knew of this but turned a blind eye as that solution presented a practical and economical advantage for the nuclear waste management. Yet, the 2005 Tsunami brought a big part of these wastes into the Somali lands. Unfamiliar diseases appeared for the first time among the population. This is the context in which the piracy mainly developed. Somali fishermen, who had primitive fishing techniques, were no more able to work. So they decided to protect themselves and their seas. This is exactly what the United States did during the civilian war against the British (1756-1763): with no naval forces, President George Washington made a deal with pirates to protect the wealth of the American seas. 

*No Somali state for almost twenty years! How is that possible?*

This is the result of an American strategy. In 1990, the country was bruised by conflicts, famine and lootings; the state collapsed. Facing this situation, the United States, who discovered oil in Somalia a few years ago, launched Operation Restore Hope in 1992. For the first time, US marines intervened in Africa to take control of a country. It was also the first time that a military invasion was launched in the name of humanitarian interference.

*The famous rice bag exhibited on a Somali beach by Bernard Kouchner?*

Yes, everybody remembers those pictures carefully showcased. But the real reasons were strategic. An US State Department report recommended indeed that the United States must stay the lonely global superpower after the Soviet Bloc collapse. To reach that goal, the report advocated to occupy a hegemonic position in Africa, which enjoys a vast amount of raw materials.

https://www.globalresearch.ca/somalia-how-colonial-powers-drove-a-country-into-chaos/17549

There is a lot your racism doesn't allow you to know about how things are and why they are in Africa. But we blacks who study the situation do know therefore it behooves you to not try arguing with those of us who have studied the situation for years.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 17, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



You are the one asking the dumb ass question.


----------



## Taz (Oct 17, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Somalia is and always has been a shit hole. If blaming whites for that makes you feel better, go for it. But seriously, if white people had never laid eyes on it, do you really think that it would be any different than it is now?


----------



## Taz (Oct 17, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Do you mean that white people were keeping blacks in Africa or that blacks fought to drive whites away?


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 17, 2017)

Once again the white man show's his insecurity.

Last week KKK in Florida say they are gonna attack and stomp on black men if they talk to white women

Really white man ?






Mighty strong words. white man. Are you man enough to back it up ? Are you really gonna step to a black men and go it ?

Happen. Not. Gonna

A similar thing happened last year where in uni of Michigan were they tried to shame white women into not dating black men by posting fliers.

I'm rolling my eyes at their focus on white women.

White women are the most overrated women on the planet. They act like black men are just lusting for white women

Plus white guys are all over the far-east and Bangkok, sleeping with lady boys, Asian women, Trannies and young Asian women. Same to Caribbean and Africa. They always have their way with the local females.

And why is it always black men ? Why not Asian men ? Why not Indian men ?

If a white man said "I will only date white women and have white babies" and stuck to that. Then I'd have no problems.

It's the double standards. The Klan men have a history of lusting of black women. Look at up

That’s you have to respect Muhammad and his views on interracial dating

You may disagree with him but he was a man of his word. He said he dated only black women and he did. Even according to many sources many white women, even famous white women offered it to him on plate but he still said no.

And even after all that the KKK needed not worry too much for two reasons

1) Women care more about race than men when it comes to who they hook up with.

Women (Black, white Asian) have way stronger preferences to date and mate within their own race than men.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 17, 2017)

Taz said:


> Somalia is and always has been a shit hole. If blaming whites for that makes you feel better, go for it. But seriously, if white people had never laid eyes on it, do you really think that it would be any different than it is now?


So if that's the case then why did they have to whites to get out of there ?

International fishing industry has been stealing the fish from the sea and Somali fishermen had no more their traditional way to support their families. So they became pirates. 

And how has this been presented in the white western media?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 17, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Once again the white man show's his insecurity.
> 
> Last week KKK in Florida say they are gonna attack and stomp on black men if they talk to white women
> 
> ...



Guess how many Blasian people I grew up with? A lot. Double standard indeed. 

That being said, the women that fat redneck is worrying about are probably his sisters and built just like he is. He's just worried about someone cutting in on his tail.

Fun fact: Jacksonville has a higher percentage of black population than Atlanta.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 17, 2017)

Taz said:


> Do you mean that white people were keeping blacks in Africa or that blacks fought to drive whites away?


It's a very simple question.

If Africa is such a shit-hole then why did they have to fight whites to get out of there ?

Why do they have Nelson Mandelas, The Kwame Nkrumah ? The Steve Biko and many other black people who fought for their independence in their own continent ?

Why don't the white people in South Africa, instead of moaning, go back to Europe ?


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 17, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Guess how many Blasian people I grew up with? A lot. Double standard indeed.


There is a generation of Hapa kids for sure. A lot of them are messed up to. Some Asian women are into white guys *HEAVY. 
*
It's very rare these hapa kids are the offsprng of AM/WW it's pretty much always AW/WM.

A lot of the Alt-Righters like Richard Spencer are big time lovers of Asian women. Not to mention many others


----------



## Taz (Oct 17, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean that white people were keeping blacks in Africa or that blacks fought to drive whites away?
> ...


White people brought you civilization, otherwise, you're still covered in flies sitting next to a mud hut. 

Anyways, Europeans come from Africa, so they were simply going back to their roots.


----------



## Taz (Oct 17, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Somalia is and always has been a shit hole. If blaming whites for that makes you feel better, go for it. But seriously, if white people had never laid eyes on it, do you really think that it would be any different than it is now?
> ...


Somalis are a backwards nation with no proper commercial fishing fleet, and that's always one step away from total famine.


----------



## Hellbilly (Oct 17, 2017)

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Without white people. Seems like a fair trade. [emoji6] 


Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2017)

gipper said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Its pretty easy to go to racism as a reason. Look at your history.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Why must you live in the past?
> ...


We brought this on ourselves though. We educated them twice. Once from Egypt to Greece and he second time the Moors came to europe and kept them from regressing all the way to cave man status. As soon as the Moors left (that same year) they came over to the americas and started wreaking havoc.


----------



## gipper (Oct 17, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


You know so little.

My ancestors were abolitionists from Tennessee.  Many fought in Lincoln’s war to free YOUR ancestors.  Yet, you are most ungrateful.

One of those brave family members died outside Atlanta fighting for Sherman, at the ripe old age of 19. No doubt he thinks it was not worth it, after reading your racist and insulting comments.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2017)

gipper said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Just because your specific ancestors were abolitionists doest mean crap. You could be a full fledged KKK member today. Just like there are some descendents of KKK members that are civil rights activists. I'm talking about white history. Not your family tree. No one fought in the Civil war to *free *the enslaved. Gimme a break dummy. They fought to keep the union intact.  If they fought to free the enslaved then why was there still slave states that were loyal to the north and allowed to keep their slaves?


----------



## gipper (Oct 17, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You posted stupidity about my history, assuming shit. You have no idea about my history. 

My sister married a black man and I was best man. That was in the early 80s.  

So, FUCK YOU!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2017)

gipper said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


How does that make you not racist or most white people not racist?  I also notice you failed to answer my question regarding the slave states. Why?


----------



## gipper (Oct 17, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You Asshole racist, my ancestors were DEVOTED abolitionists. They were fundamentalist  Chistians.  They fought TO FREE YOUR ANCESTORS AND WERE WILLING TO DIE FOR IT.

Sadly your racism makes you stupid.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2017)

gipper said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Prove that makes you or other whites today not card carrying racists.

Again if they fought for the end of slavery why did the north still have slave states?


----------



## gipper (Oct 17, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Means nothing. Many WHITE men who fought for the North, fought to end slavery.  That IS WHAT AN ABOLITIONIST Christian does!

You Dumb fuck racist pig.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2017)

gipper said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


99.9% of those white men fought to keep the union intact not to free slaves. How do we know? Lincoln was ready to sign the Corwin Amendment to keep Blacks enslaved for eternity before the war broke out and he only freed slaves in the south. Please explain your rational for believing they fought to end slavery even while maintaining slavery in the north?  After you figure that one out please explain how that makes whites today not racists?

Corwin Amendment - Wikipedia

"The *Corwin Amendment* is a proposed amendment to the United States Constitution that would shield "domestic institutions" of the states (which in 1861 included slavery) from the constitutional amendment process and from abolition or interference by Congress.[1][2] It was passed by the 36th Congress on March 2, 1861, and submitted to the state legislatures for ratification. Senator William H. Seward of New York introduced the amendment in the Senate and Representative Thomas Corwin of Ohio introduced it in the House of Representatives. Prior to the American Civil War, it was one of several measures considered by Congress in an ultimately unsuccessful attempt to attract the seceding states back into the Union and in an attempt to entice border slave states to stay."


----------



## gipper (Oct 17, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


BS!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2017)

gipper said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Thats not a satisfactory answer. If youre having trouble answering I will help you. Whites are just instinctively racist for the most part.


----------



## gipper (Oct 17, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Racist!!!!


----------



## bodecea (Oct 17, 2017)

dfens said:


> You black people and those that defend them might not like it, but the truth is the truth.
> 
> Avoiding black people is not about racism or hate.  It's merely about avoiding a potential threat.  And you can't blame anybody for that.
> 
> ...


Best to avoid all males then.....


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2017)

gipper said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


If you have a problem with my answer I gave you multiple attempts to explain yourself. Sticking your head in the sand and screaming "racist" wont change the discrepancies I brought up for you to address but decided to avoid instead.


----------



## gipper (Oct 17, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Racist!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2017)

gipper said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


So after all that you are announcing youre a racist just like I said. Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 17, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


You see them beast-loving white womenz look you up and down often, eh, chimp boy?


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 17, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The people who live in a place make that place a good place or they make it a shitty place. See: various American cities that became shitholes once the negroes moved it.

But I guess that goes against the negro belief that they're not responsible for anything and it's just whitey that's at fault! Or better yet, that it's just a shithole for no particular reason.

Personal responsibility and negroes just don't mix.


----------



## Markle (Oct 17, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> I was rolling down the road one night..on a bike cuz I was buzzy and OL was a bitch.
> 
> This nigga on the other side of the road said "gimme dat bike" I stopped, put the bike down at my feet and said "Come take it, motherfucker"
> 
> He didn't step up.



I've never had anyone ever say "gimme dat bike" much less would I lay it down at my feet unless it was a crash.  Then I've asked anyone to get the bike up before me.


----------



## Markle (Oct 17, 2017)

IM2 said:


> There are so such thing as white features. Or racial features in general.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 17, 2017)

Markle said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I was rolling down the road one night..on a bike cuz I was buzzy and OL was a bitch.
> ...



Why wouldn't you?


----------



## Markle (Oct 17, 2017)

Taz said:


> Actually, in pollution, China is first and just recently passed the US, which is now second.



Please show us your reliable source and link.  Thank you!

The Top 5 Most Polluted Countries In The World | Care2 Causes


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2017)

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > There are so such thing as white features. Or racial features in general.


Show us one feature whites have that Blacks dont have and you would be more convincing. 

Matter of fact show us a feature any race has that Blacks dont have.  I'll have a photo of a Black person exhibiting that feature to make you look like the fool we all know you are.


----------



## Markle (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Likkmee (Oct 17, 2017)

Clarification


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> You Asshole racist, my ancestors were DEVOTED abolitionists. They were fundamentalist  Chistians.  They fought TO FREE YOUR ANCESTORS AND WERE WILLING TO DIE FOR IT.


Is that supposed to impress me ?

The murderer doesn't get a cookie for stopping murdering.

And after slavery ended. 

Racism just stopped…. Right ?

The central impact of the African Transatlantic Slave trade you nonchalantly brush aside is the legacy. And it’s that legacy that connects everyone else posting in this forum today and will continue until the day it’s resolved or addressed.

You cannot (_and here is the challenge if you are up for it_) point to any other form of slavery (present, past or pre-historic) that has had such an immense and global impact on this planet than the African Holocaust

The outcome of that operation is the crucial factor which in terms of scale and magnitude has gone unsurpassed and has had a profound effect on millions worldwide. Not just because of slavery, that was just the starting point. But because white supremacy would not allow themselves to see blacks as humans and it carried on long after the slave trade was abolished. 

Although the slave trade was abolished, slavery was not. So whites who wanted to do the cool thing at the time and be progressive said ” Sure, we’ll stop bringing slaves over from Africa, but I’ll be damned if I give up the ones raising my children and tending my land.”


----------



## IM2 (Oct 18, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



There are no such cities.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 18, 2017)

Likkmee said:


> Clarification



Chris Rock is a comedian who didn't graduate from high school. Shut up.


----------



## Taz (Oct 18, 2017)

Markle said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, in pollution, China is first and just recently passed the US, which is now second.
> ...


Your link is bullshit. Pakistan number 1 in polluting the world? 

FYI, most polluted is not the same as who produces the most pollution. Please try again.


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 18, 2017)

For me it's about how they look, not color.  It's still not an indicator though.
By nature (or maybe I have been brainwashed by TV and movies), is someone (of any color) looks "scary" (dark clothes, sunglasses, hood up etc.) I may give them a little room....


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## BlackSand (Oct 18, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Why must you live in the past?
> ...



So I guess the real questions would be ...

What are you going to do about it?
How are you going to step up and start handling this mess ... When and where?
Or ... Are you just going to complain about it (protest) some more and wait for white people to do something?

.


----------



## BlackSand (Oct 18, 2017)

Bonzi said:


>



That may just be normal considering she is wearing a Fozzie Bear shirt ... 

.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 18, 2017)

I'e lived in D.C. and its surrounding suburbs for decades. I now live in a suburban, very "melting pot," area of the DC suburbs in a city whose "main street" bottoms out at the Potomac river. We have all kinds of people from just about every country on earth. We don't seem to have many problems, we Christians, Jews, Muslims, Ethiopian Orthodox, Greek Orthodox, Methodist, Episcopalian, etc., Sikhs, Buddhists, Hindus, blacks, whites, asians of Thai, Vietnamese, and Korean backgrounds, and it is impossible to include everybody. The key to a healthy life is to address each other with courtesy, respect, and friendship.
Some of my best conversations as I have been out and about have been with my Ethiopian bus driver, who was surprised that I knew about his home region of Lake Tana and that I have always wanted to visit Ethiopia (love their food!), my lovely, friendly Afghani friend Tariq, who assists me at my local supermarket because he is so tall and can reach what I can't, the African-American bus driver with the cool sunglasses, the rather portly African-American driver who has fears about retiring. And it cheered me greatly yesterday, having been ill, when my old work colleague, a woman from a large African-American family in North Carolina, called to say that she has been worried about me because I had not been in touch; a true friend.

I don't understand why so many people just can't enjoy the planet they are on and the humans who live on it with them. Why these people cannot join in. This fear is ridiculous.


----------



## gipper (Oct 18, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > You Asshole racist, my ancestors were DEVOTED abolitionists. They were fundamentalist  Chistians.  They fought TO FREE YOUR ANCESTORS AND WERE WILLING TO DIE FOR IT.
> ...


Hold that racism and hatred nice an tight.  Nothing will do a better job at preventing you and yours from advancing in society.

Slavery has existed since the beginning of mankind.  All races were enslaved, but you don't want to hear that.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 18, 2017)

Taz said:


> Your link is bullshit. Pakistan number 1 in polluting the world?
> 
> FYI, most polluted is not the same as who produces the most pollution. Please try again.


Everything about climate change points to white supremacy. 

You talk like it's black people doing this so when you're pissed off at the price of gas, pissed off worried melting of the polar ice caps, extreme weather events like with all these hurricane.

Blame white supremacy.

Not to mention the effects of climate change and all this shit, of course, is always put at the door of black people. 

Black people are more likely to live in the congested communities that experience the have the smog and toxic concentration thanks to fossil fuel use. And those heat waves connected to climate change kill black people and people of color more. And now the agricultural is fked up and not their meeting their outputs due to global warming (caused by the white west) and African nations pay billions yearly because of it. Even though the contribution to fossil fuel emissions by black people of and people of color is way lower than that of whites.

Warming is killing a lot of people now, and most of them are black and brown. 

But climate change has nothing to with racism - white supremacy. Right ?

Even though former World Bank chief economist (and former President of Harvard University) Lawrence Summers, said in a 1991 memo that the West should encourage polluting industries to locate in “less developed countries,” because “_health impairing pollution should be done in the country with the lowest cost, which will be the country with the lowest wages_.” 

He said “_I think the economic logic behind dumping a load of toxic waste in the lowest wage country is impeccable and we should face up to that_,” and that, in his estimation, “_under-populated countries in Africa are vastly under-polluted_.” 

He coded it up but he was basically "dump all our sh*t in the places where n*ggers live"

But climate change has nothing to with racism - white supremacy. Right ?

It's because white supremacy we have the ecological predicament,  fked up soil and wetland erosion, fked up drinking water and air

And now there's gonna be an energy crunch, white supremacist don't want to move to renewable energy (because it's less money)  so the white supremacist do more fked up sh*t like drilling in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge or building more refineries and drilling in the hurricane places Mexico.

And they wonder why were having all these Hurricane ?

But hey you guys are the ones with that high IQ. Right ?


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 18, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> So I guess the real questions would be ...
> 
> What are you going to do about it?
> How are you going to step up and start handling this mess ... When and where?
> ...


Right. So your admitting that their is a system of white supremacy and that system is global and that system dominates everything and that system dominates everyone on this planet who is not white ?

Because that is what I'm saying.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 18, 2017)

Bonzi said:


>


She's a dog


----------



## BlackSand (Oct 18, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Right. So your admitting that their is a system of white supremacy and that system is global and that system dominates everything and that system dominates everyone on this planet who is not white ?
> 
> Because that is what I'm saying.



What I am saying is that it doesn't matter what I think ... I asked you what you were going to do.

I doesn't matter if I see wealthy white families descendant from robber barons in Belize ... That doesn't help anyone.
I doesn't matter they have control of the commodities traders because they can produce larger quantities of product and provided easier access to the market.
I can recognize these practices harm the ability of smaller indigenous farmers to get decent representation in the market and a fair price.
I can observe these things, I can understand how, where, when and why they happen ... Won't make a difference until I do something.

Now when I use my experience, money and skills to help the farmers co-op (pooling their labor, equipment and crops) ... Thus becoming more attractive, with more to offer ... And not the last stop on the commodity trader's route ... That's when something positive starts happening.

I didn't ask you what you think about anything ... I asked you what you are going to do.

.


----------



## gipper (Oct 18, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Right. So your admitting that their is a system of white supremacy and that system is global and that system dominates everything and that system dominates everyone on this planet who is not white ?
> ...


He is going to bitch and moan about it.  That is all.


----------



## BlackSand (Oct 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> He is going to bitch and moan about it.  That is all.



Aw come on ... Sometimes people just need a push ... A little redirection.
It won't change overnight ... It won't right all the wrongs ... There is just something more productive about doing something.

I am just saying that if anyone is going to spend their time thinking about a problem ... It's better to start thinking about how to fix it  instead of who to blame.




.


----------



## gipper (Oct 18, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > He is going to bitch and moan about it.  That is all.
> ...


Agreed...but I suspect the race hustlers and complainers have no intention of fixing anything.  It keeps blacks from advancing and makes certain they continue to vote D every election.


----------



## Taz (Oct 18, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Your link is bullshit. Pakistan number 1 in polluting the world?
> ...


How is China being the biggest polluter in the world the fault of whites. Plenty of "white" countries don't emit so much pollution. And Africa is a total mess on any measurable scale.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 18, 2017)

Taz said:


> [Your link is bullshit. Pakistan number 1 in polluting the world?
> 
> How is China being the biggest polluter in the world the fault of whites. Plenty of "white" countries don't emit so much pollution. And Africa is a total mess on any measurable scale.


If Africa is a total mess then why did they have to fight whites to get out of there ?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 18, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > He is going to bitch and moan about it.  That is all.
> ...



Well before you fix a problem you gotta know what caused it and from where it came. And you stop it at the root. And when it comes to racism, you guys are at the root.


----------



## BlackSand (Oct 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> Agreed...but I suspect the race hustlers and complainers have no intention of fixing anything.  It keeps blacks from advancing and makes certain they continue to vote D every election.



Well, That is a 'big picture" way of looking at things.

If we are going to talk big picture ... Paul would have some points correct.
For instance ... The country of Belize (as is) isn't really that old ... Was established in the 80's.

Even when they established the new country ... Wealthy, white (robber baron) families remained.
This happened regardless the fact that the communities were primarily comprised of indigenous people.

That happened precisely because of what Paul mentioned about globalization.
Without those wealthy families, the organization, ability to produce and longstanding business relationships ... The country wouldn't have had the applicable GDP to qualify for funding from the IMF.

He's correct about how some things work ... I am just trying to help him understand that it is easier to change today and get a better foot forward on tomorrow.

.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 18, 2017)

gipper said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Blacks have advanced. The problem is whites trying to stop the continuing attempt for us to move forward into 100 percent equality. And so while you vote R because you get race pimped, blacks will not be advancing because we change from a D to an R. And the funny thing is that you know it. And we know it. So why do you think you can keep peddling your racist lie?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 18, 2017)

How is it even possible that people on this MB, RW people, are getting tagged as racist?   Inconceivable!


----------



## IM2 (Oct 18, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed...but I suspect the race hustlers and complainers have no intention of fixing anything.  It keeps blacks from advancing and makes certain they continue to vote D every election.
> ...



You are unable to help Essen. The reality is that he's trying to help you.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 18, 2017)

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Seriously, it behooves whites like you to leave Africa out of your mouth.


----------



## BlackSand (Oct 18, 2017)

IM2 said:


> You are unable to help Essen. The reality is that he's trying to help you.



That's what you say ... I asked him what he was prepared to do to help ... Just how is it he is going to help me?
I mean really ... You can say anything ... Your inability to accomplish what needs to be done is far more telling.

.


----------



## Taz (Oct 18, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > [Your link is bullshit. Pakistan number 1 in polluting the world?
> ...


They recently brought in the Chinese to show them how to grow food. lol.

As for their history, they fought the whites to leave, then the whole place fell to shit. Good move.


----------



## Taz (Oct 18, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Is your comment in ebonics? Because in English, it makes no sense.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 18, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Is yours? My comment makes perfect sense. Your comment is the one with the problems. Keep Africa out of your mouth before you get taught a severe lesson.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 18, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Why don't the white people in South Africa, instead of moaning, go back to Europe ?


MAJOR irony alert


----------



## BlackSand (Oct 18, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Is yours? My comment makes perfect sense. Your comment is the one with the problems. Keep Africa out of your mouth before you get taught a severe lesson.



"Africa" ... There, I just said it ... Now what are you going to do ... 

.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 18, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Is yours? My comment makes perfect sense. Your comment is the one with the problems. Keep Africa out of your mouth before you get taught a severe lesson.
> ...



 ooh he gon riot


----------



## BlackSand (Oct 18, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Tickets ... Pay Per View ... 

.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 18, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You going to riot? Are you going to attend the Nashua Pumpkin festival and riot because there wasn't enough pumpkin pie like those whites did last year?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 18, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Is yours? My comment makes perfect sense. Your comment is the one with the problems. Keep Africa out of your mouth before you get taught a severe lesson.
> ...


 
We got funnies eh?

So:

Lets start with Somalia.

Somalia: How Colonial Powers drove a Country into Chaos

*How did piracy develop in Somalia? Who are those pirates?*

Since 1990, there has been no government in Somalia. The country is in the hands of warlords. European and Asiatic ships took advantage of this chaotic situation and fished along the Somali coast without a license or respect for elementary rules. They did not observe the quotas in force in their own country to protect the species and they used fishing techniques –even bombs!- that created huge damages to the wealth of the Somali seas.

That’s not all! Taking also advantage of this lack of any political authority, European companies, with the help of the mafia, dumped nuclear wastes offshore Somali coasts. Europe knew of this but turned a blind eye as that solution presented a practical and economical advantage for the nuclear waste management. Yet, the 2005 Tsunami brought a big part of these wastes into the Somali lands. Unfamiliar diseases appeared for the first time among the population. This is the context in which the piracy mainly developed. Somali fishermen, who had primitive fishing techniques, were no more able to work. So they decided to protect themselves and their seas. This is exactly what the United States did during the civilian war against the British (1756-1763): with no naval forces, President George Washington made a deal with pirates to protect the wealth of the American seas.   

*No Somali state for almost twenty years! How is that possible?*

This is the result of an American strategy. In 1990, the country was bruised by conflicts, famine and lootings; the state collapsed. Facing this situation, the United States, who discovered oil in Somalia a few years ago, launched Operation Restore Hope in 1992. For the first time, US marines intervened in Africa to take control of a country. It was also the first time that a military invasion was launched in the name of humanitarian interference.

*The famous rice bag exhibited on a Somali beach by Bernard Kouchner?*

Yes, everybody remembers those pictures carefully showcased. But the real reasons were strategic. An US State Department report recommended indeed that the United States must stay the lonely global superpower after the Soviet Bloc collapse. To reach that goal, the report advocated to occupy a hegemonic position in Africa, which enjoys a vast amount of raw materials.

https://www.globalresearch.ca/somalia-how-colonial-powers-drove-a-country-into-chaos/17549

The white man fucked up Somalia.

Want to make more jokes?

We all can make jokes.


----------



## Taz (Oct 18, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Oh, you mean don't talk about Africa. Man, you can't even say something simple in proper English. Now pull up your pants.

And if anything, Africa could use whitey's help right about now. We could introduce them to food stamps and welfare. Among other things... like a job.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 18, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



You knew what I meant and no whitey can't help Africa. I think whitey has helped enough.

Keep your hands off your daughter and stop worrying about my pants.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 18, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You are unable to help Essen. The reality is that he's trying to help you.
> ...



I don't think that's any of your concern about what Essen is or is not ding. We are all here making comments in a forum, you haven't done a thing in your life but live off racism so no one has to answer your question about what are they prepared to do. Because you don't know what we need t do. Hell, your ass doesn't even know where to start looking. And if we tell you where to start you start crying about blame. So really, what help are you?

None.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 18, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Yawn! I think there are plenty of Africans growing food. Africa is a continent you know. So don't conflate one African nation with the entire continent when you make comments.


----------



## BlackSand (Oct 18, 2017)

IM2 said:


> We got funnies eh?
> 
> So:
> 
> ...



Well yeah ... You know any good jokes ... 

I mean face it ... A good joke is an excellent way to break the ice, relieve tension/stress and open more productive channels in a negotiation/conversation.
That's a fairly rudimentary basic communication skill I learned in Speech 101.
I'm kind of surprised someone with a Master's in Sociology has never stumbled across that little nugget.

.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 18, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





You didn't say anything about it.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 18, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



So?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 18, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> Whites Only works for me  ; as blax only works for you.  What's wrong with individual responsibility.  Time to make your Nation.  Failure to launch much?  Time to fiscally divorce the non white.
> 
> If negros are ineffectual at creating their destiny ; then , Mr Murray of the Bell Curve has been proven correct by his own non white subjects.


The Bell Curve was not primarily about race. Did you read it?  It was about genetics and how humans are breeding for stupidity.  This has an effect of being about the failures of black people.  That effect is a natural result but not the focus of the book.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 18, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well this is not the thread pic but you maybe should not mention Africa when you talk.
> ...


That's 300 Somalis who won't be coming here.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 18, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > Whites Only works for me  ; as blax only works for you.  What's wrong with individual responsibility.  Time to make your Nation.  Failure to launch much?  Time to fiscally divorce the non white.
> ...



Here we have the epitome of stupid.. A white female who has no equal rights today as guaranteed by the constitution, talking some fake shit about the failures of blacks.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 18, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...


Sorry to intrude upon your fantasies but black people with few exceptions are generally failures.  But that is not what the Bell Curve is about.  Try reading, it's  FUNdamental.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 18, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



I seriously doubt that. But hey, that's your fantasy.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 18, 2017)

Now avoiding opioid white America makes a whole lotta sense!

We have a whole lot of failure in white America.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 18, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




So you were lying when you said you'd heard about it.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 18, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...





That's just a fucking stupid thing to say. Do better.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 18, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



No.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 18, 2017)

Any white (or any other) man with a lick of sense knows to avoid the black cloud.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 18, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Bullshit


----------



## BlackSand (Oct 18, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



It's going to be more interesting to hear him explain how Al-Shabab is a White Supremacist group ... 

.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 18, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Nah, not bullshit.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 18, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



It would be now wouldn't it? Another show of idiocy from black sand.

Do you have any realistic understanding of world politics?


----------



## BlackSand (Oct 18, 2017)

IM2 said:


> It would be now wouldn't it? Another show of idiocy from black sand.
> Do you have any realistic understanding of world politics?



Of course I have an understanding of world politics ... But to tell you the truth, I like your version better ... So come on, be a sweetie and share more with us ... 

.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 18, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > It would be now wouldn't it? Another show of idiocy from black sand.
> ...



I don't think you really do.


----------



## BlackSand (Oct 18, 2017)

IM2 said:


> I don't think you really do.



I disagree with that ... But I could be wrong and am willing to listen ... So quit being so tight lipped and tell me all about your world politics.
Give me a second though ... I am gonna need to pop some popcorn for this ... 

.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 18, 2017)

IM2 said:


> ...
> 
> Do you have any realistic understanding of world politics?




Do you?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 18, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




And if one of your counterpart white racists had chimed in after the fact with "Oh-oh, yeah, yeah, I knew about that!" you would have called bullshit.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 18, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I have no counterpart white racists. And the problem  with what you say is that I saw the story on the internet at least one day before Essen mentioned it. So shut up.

Look fool, you are not smart enough to try following me around calling yourself checking me.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 18, 2017)

IM2 said:


> ...... And the problem  with what you say is that I saw the story on the internet at least one day before Essen mentioned it. ......




But never mentioned it.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 18, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Isn't Detroit a city?
The Ruins of Detroit

I checked a few numbers and he is indeed getting them from the FBI's UCRs that they scanned in from decades ago.

Enjoy!

Writer's findings, based on the FBI/Census sources:


> Detroit's *White* population *decreased * 93%, from 1,545,847 to 116,599
> Detroit's *Black *population *increased * 159% from 303,721 to 787,687
> Detroit's criminal *homicide *rate *increased * from 582%, from 6.1 to 41.6 per 100,000 residents annually
> Detroit's *robbery *rate *rose *from 596%, from 125 to 870 per 100,000 residents annually


----------



## Markle (Oct 18, 2017)

Re:  Country which pollutes the most.



Taz said:


> Your link is bullshit. Pakistan number 1 in polluting the world?
> 
> FYI, most polluted is not the same as who produces the most pollution. Please try again.



Thank you for admitting that you have nothing and could not support your allegations.

Your statement was, and I quote:  "Actually, in pollution, China is first and just recently passed the US, which is now second."  

The Nations who pollute the most are, as you say, 1. China;  2.  United States;  3.  India
The World's 3 Most Polluted Countries

Most polluting countries in the world, India ranks 3


----------



## Markle (Oct 18, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> If Africa is a total mess then why did they have to fight whites to get out of there ?



Out of where?  How has the black takeover of governments in Africa worked out?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2017)

Markle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > If Africa is a total mess then why did they have to fight whites to get out of there ?
> ...


Out of Africa. Why do they still own the African resources? Dont deflect.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Maybe it wasn't such a mess _when whites ran things_. *Now *the negroes are drowning to get out of there.





> Why do they still own the African resources? Dont deflect.


I don't know what resources you mean specifically, but the answer is likely the same as the reason blacks own things there: the negro government lets them own it. The government generally decides who has and who doesn't have title to property (AKA ownership).

As for why whites may want those resources, to make things out of them, I suppose. What does the presence of natural resources have to do with discussions of how blacks have fucked things up over there? Negroes can murder and rape their country into a shithole or whites can make the same country great. The timber that was on that land? It is there no matter who lives there.


----------



## Taz (Oct 19, 2017)

Markle said:


> Re:  Country which pollutes the most.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your second link backs up what I said. Thanks.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 19, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



Why do you ignore all the white ran countries that are fucked up? Are all white ran countries perfect utopias where the streets are paved with gold?

*HELL NO!*


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 19, 2017)

Markle said:


> Out of where?  How has the black takeover of governments in Africa worked out?


There is not one country you can name in Africa that is not subject to white supremacy

Sure you always see the starving African with a white voice over asking for donations

White supremacist acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. That’s racism 101. 

As the scripture says

*Even The Devil Does Good*

Charity is merely a way to keep people from an uprising. Charity does not solve poverty. It keeps a very tiny percentage of people in poverty barely alive. 

This part gets really uncomfortable for people like you who think the Angelina Jolie’s of this world are doing Africans a favor. That's why people like you will boast of charity but start opposing anyone who will stand up against the cuts in welfare, the liberalization-privatisation-globalization drive. 

If those organizations really wished to solve the issue of poverty, they would have hit at the core reason of poverty, the international policies, organizations like World Bank and the IMF, imperialist wars, sanctions imposed on countries (US is threatening to impose sanctions on India if the latter doesn’t stop buying oil from Iran) and finally capitalism itself.

Do away with the charity industry by all means. It hardly makes a difference to the poor population, but at least it will stop the people who want to boast to people ‘_you know, I donated to the poor kids in Africa, oh how poor they are_’ without any significant loss to their lifestyle and all the while supporting the system that keeps their privileges intact and makes the poor people poorer.

In this propaganda it is also very important to avoid all images, stories and videos of any sort of normalcy in Africa. 

*Delete all information that shows how normal life is in Africa*. 

Deny all the development in Africa. Also highlight the corrupt leaders of Africa and don't hint that those guys are stealing their countries blind with the help and assistance of white bankers and consults and big companies, sometimes with the help of white soldiers who may be “advisors” or “security consultants” or even “friendly forces supporting and protecting democracy”.

A very good example : Somali pirates. International fishing industry has been stealing the fish from the sea and Somali fishermen had no more their traditional way to support their families. So they became pirates. 

And how has this been presented in the western media?

That is why and how Africa is and will be broken in the white western media eyes.

You seen what they (white supremacist)did Gaddafi when he was trying to create a central African bank, that is he tried to pool all the African resources so African get most of the profits.

You see what they (white supremacist) did to Mugabe in Zimbabwe when he tried to return the land to African

Put all these together and you once again can do whatever you want whenever it's in the white western interests.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 19, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Out of where?  How has the black takeover of governments in Africa worked out?
> ...



*TEACH!*


----------



## Cossack1483 (Oct 19, 2017)

Correct.  You belong in africa.  You are an african.  You're "progressing".  "kneelgros"  need to realize they are more than welcome to a league , an anthem and a nation.  Just not on White Man's time or dime.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Oct 19, 2017)

Did you know there exists a cell phone app reminding Whites to steer clear of jigged up areas?


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 19, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> Did you know there exists a cell phone app reminding Whites to steer clear of jigged up areas?


Can I ask you question.

Are you a white person ?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 19, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know there exists a cell phone app reminding Whites to steer clear of jigged up areas?
> ...





Paul Essien said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know there exists a cell phone app reminding Whites to steer clear of jigged up areas?
> ...





Paul Essien said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know there exists a cell phone app reminding Whites to steer clear of jigged up areas?
> ...



He might be this guy. I remember reading that he became unstable after being enlightened. 
White supremacist Craig Cobb's DNA test reveals he's 14% African | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Cossack1483 (Oct 19, 2017)

"I.m not a negro.  I am OJ"

TNB


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 19, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Of course not. It's a matter of statistics. Black countries are generally much worse.

Just as not all blacks are stupid violent criminals, but they're more likely to be that way.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 19, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> Did you know there exists a cell phone app reminding Whites to steer clear of jigged up areas?


I bet you know that because you are so scared you provided a demand for the app.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 19, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Out of where?  How has the black takeover of governments in Africa worked out?
> ...



Thank you, that was very informative. I did some looking into the Ghaddafi thing when it happened because things didn't make sense. Obama was over there hanging out with him a few months before the order came down to kill him. The order came down because he was going to put the African Union on a gold standard and move away from world banks. Who carried out the order? Hillary Rodham Clinton.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 19, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



Maybe so, but Obama had nothing to do with the UN resolution that allowed the invasion unless he was president of France, prime minister of Brittan or President of Lebanon.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 19, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



I'm sure Obama was told: "Hands off".


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 19, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


If he was the world bank did it. Do you know what would have happened to european and western economies if Africa had a bank based on the tangible resources of the African continent unlike the fiat money that exists now?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 19, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The standard of living would drop by 20% or less.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 19, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> I'm so grateful for racist people who limit themselves.....
> 
> Cause I'd be more than happy to take a Fine Black Princess like this off the market any day of the week, and twice on Sunday!



Uh, she's not black.  She is obviously mixed race.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 19, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



You skipped anthropology classes too?  man, what did you do with all that free time?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 19, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...



In some cases, your reasoning is faulty.  It has less to do with "race" than the areas of the Earth where people inhabit.  Sometimes an American would fare very negatively receiving blood from someone living in Siberian Russia and vice versa.


----------



## Markle (Oct 19, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> Did you know there exists a cell phone app reminding Whites to steer clear of jigged up areas?



So?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 19, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > There is no other race that has even close to the amount of beautiful women as the Black race.  We have it all dark, light, in between. you name it.  All goddesses. That Black DNA is something else!
> ...



You make a very good point, but the young lady on the hood of the car scares the hell out of me.  Her face is almost skeletal.  I guess that is my problem.

However, did you notice the hair?  As you put it, for Black DNA their hair is not natural.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 19, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No one heard about it?  Maybe your leftist media didn't cover it.  I knew about it.

We tried intervening in Somalia.  The people killed our troops who were trying to help.  It was a no win scenario, so the UN left!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 19, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Your link is bullshit. Pakistan number 1 in polluting the world?
> ...



You would feel a lot better if you would take that mountainous chip off your shoulder.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 19, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > [Your link is bullshit. Pakistan number 1 in polluting the world?
> ...



It became a mess when they kicked the whites out!

You need to look at what was once called Rhodesia.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 19, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Watch out!  We have a keyboard commando here!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 19, 2017)

IM2 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



How many times are you going to post that?  I 'd like to keep track and verify your count please!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 19, 2017)

IM2 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You apparently don't because you refuse to address her question.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 19, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


I was fine before whites fucked it up. You need to look at the civilizations that were there before whites put their filthy hands on the continent.

900-year-old stone kingdom: The breathtaking ruins of Great Zimbabwe | CNN Travel


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 19, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Where is Brittan?

What do those three have to do with anything?  It was the UN.  You know, the United Nations.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 20, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




What do you mean? Are you trying to play hardguy?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 20, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so grateful for racist people who limit themselves.....
> ...


You sound like an idiot. Denise Boutte is about as mixed as I am.  Just one example of our Black goddesses. Here she is with her mom. Shes actually darker than her mom.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 20, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


What whites fucked it up?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 20, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


The ones that colonized it. Are you retarded or you just didnt know?


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 20, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I'm reading that whites first came there no earlier than the sixteenth century, with the most well-known colonization happening much later. Article says "the stone city was largely abandoned around the 1450s." Did the whites do that, too? Maybe it was with a negro time machine. If they had space rockets, why not a time machine?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 20, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


What does the city being abandoned have to do with whites fucking up the country? They built that city long before whites appeared.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 20, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


How does an abandoned city (abandoned prior to whitey's arrival) help your case regarding whites screwing up the country? If they abandoned it prior to the arrival, then obviously that arrival had nothing to do with the screw up. Something got screwed up by the negroes when they abandoned it. It had nothing to do with whitey. What does it suggest other than black failure pre-whitey?


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 20, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > So I guess the real questions would be ...
> ...




Where you been? look what capitalism is bringing to India and China for that matter. You make it sound like its all bad.

6 surprising facts about India’s exploding middle class
Quality of life there is rising every year and I dont see any WHITES keeping them down.  matter of fact China and India are major trading partners with African Nations and thats growing.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 20, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


Yeah but they bleach their skin and they are getting fat taking on white mans philosophy.

India is getting fatter by the day


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 20, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


My case doesnt need any help. I was pointing out that before whites appeared Blacks had their shit together. Whites fucked it up later. I guess you really are retarded. Cant you read?


----------



## Vastator (Oct 20, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Which makes it fairly new when juxtaposed against the dawn of Western Civilization. Even upon its founding the recent arrivals who founded the city were centuries behind Western Civilization. Which really serves to highlight the fact that Sub Saharan Africa has always been playing catch up, and desperately trying to emulate the accomplishments of Western Civilization. Good find. Thanks for sharing.
.
.
.

900-year-old stone kingdom: The breathtaking ruins of Great Zimbabwe | CNN Travel
.
Shona people first settled in the region more than 1,000 years ago and for centuries flourished in the region's lush green savannah plains. Central to their prosperity was the ancient town of Great Zimbabwe, the capital of a booming trading empire that flourished between the 11th and 15th centuries, extending over the gold-rich plateau in southern Africa.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 20, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


The dawn of western culture was taught to whites by other Blacks. Thanks for playing but you lose again.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 20, 2017)

Where is all this racism coming from? This is like the second thread today where race is made the issue and I am kinda taken aback by some of the comments I have read by those I respect. Let me tell you MY experience of being the "minority" in a neighborhood.

Back in 2014 and 2015 I lived right outside of Dearborn Heights and just inside the city limits of Detroit. I got an incredibly awesome deal on an apartment. I was living in a predominately black part of the city and guess what? They accepted me and there was never a single time that I was ever made to feel uncomfortable because I was different. We chatted about things while we waited in line at the store....held the door open for each other. My favorite place to eat was at the Red Lobster restaurant in Dearborn and most of the time I ate at the bar and the only white guy in the place. I ate, drank, watched ballgames and visited with those around me and made friendships and they didn't give a shit that I was white. I guess they just saw me as an ordinary guy with no pretenses, no eminence front....just a Johnny Lunchpail trying to eek out an existence. I am moving back to Detroit in a few weeks and I have no reservations whatsoever. People are just people and we are ALL debt slaves to this fucked up monetary system that uses our labor to move the elite's fiat currency system backed by nothing but our sweat equity. Heaven forbid that we should all wake up as to what has been done to us regardless of the tint of our skin because that is the worst fear the elites have........because if you all understood this? We would be marching on D.C and the 12 federal reserve banks with pitchforks, torches and rope to hang these bastards.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 20, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yeah we’re familiar with your fantasies. The only problem is not only do you have no proof of your absurd assertions... The proof that does exist; contradicts your fantasies at every turn. Thanks again for for the link, helping me prove the point that negros are little more than inept imitators. Good work.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 20, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Where is all this racism coming from? This is like the second thread today where race is made the issue and I am kinda taken aback by some of the comments I have read by those I respect. Let me tell you MY experience of being the "minority" in a neighborhood.
> 
> Back in 2014 and 2015 I lived right outside of Dearborn Heights and just inside the city limits of Detroit. I got an incredibly awesome deal on an apartment. I was living in a predominately black part of the city and guess what? They accepted me and there was never a single time that I was ever made to feel uncomfortable because I was different. We chatted about things while we waited in line at the store....held the door open for each other. My favorite place to eat was at the Red Lobster restaurant in Dearborn and most of the time I ate at the bar and the only white guy in the place. I ate, drank, watched ballgames and visited with those around me and made friendships and they didn't give a shit that I was white. I guess they just saw me as an ordinary guy with no pretenses, no eminence front....just a Johnny Lunchpail trying to eek out an existence. I am moving back to Detroit in a few weeks and I have no reservations whatsoever. People are just people and we are ALL debt slaves to this fucked up monetary system that uses our labor to move the elite's fiat currency system backed by nothing but our sweat equity. Heaven forbid that we should all wake up as to what has been done to us regardless of the tint of our skin because that is the worst fear the elites have........because if you all understood this? We would be marching on D.C and the 12 federal reserve banks with pitchforks, torches and rope to hang these bastards.


You are much closer to the truth than you might know. Though almost certainly not in the way you think.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 20, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Where is all this racism coming from? This is like the second thread today where race is made the issue and I am kinda taken aback by some of the comments I have read by those I respect. Let me tell you MY experience of being the "minority" in a neighborhood.
> ...



Explain it to me.........I am always open for debate and discussion. I like to hear other viewpoints.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 20, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


It falls well outside the scope of this thread...


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 20, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...




well heaven forbid millions less of them are less likely to starve to death now and actually have upward mobility, a chance to choose the course of their life and all that crap. At least your still hung up on skin color so thats a good thing. I suppose youd be happier if they keep their skin darker and eat rats. Their taking up white mans philosophy now huh? so have you been sitting in on some classrooms over in India. You remind me of the type who would rather see an african kid starve than be adopted by a white person, as if death would be a better choice.
Dont worry about the fat Indians.. they are going through a phase and they will learn just like we are here, fact is their economy is improving and Whites are not keeping them down. They are pretty much doing what they want to do.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 20, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...




You can always send a private message...........I am really curious. No judgement here.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 20, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Lol! No judgment... Who you bullshitting? I think we both know each other’s posting habits better than that... But I’ll play along. Stand by...


----------



## Taz (Oct 20, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


If whites fucked everything up, why are you living in a white country and using all kinds of whites things like cars, homes, paved roads... instead of being back in Africa living in a mud hut?


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 20, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so grateful for racist people who limit themselves.....
> ...







So this women is not black ? OK. Despite her wide nose and full lips (_not that black people have that, many black people have straight nose_) but anyway, look I get you, because you find her attractive you have to rationalize, that she can't be black, because blackness is unattractive, so you claim she's mixed race.

But let her go to a Klan or Aryan nation or Alt Right rally they'll tell her what she is.

Tell me when I'm lying

Hell - She's darker than Malcolm X






Darker than Muhammad Ali






and Louis Farrakhan






But they are not black either. Right ?

When I talk about white or black people people are not bothered about genetics.

This women is “black” in this society (and around the world) because to anyone with whom she will interact, she'll appear black.
*
And that's all that matters*

People would look at her, presume her blackness, and treat her accordingly.

Thus the presumptions of competence, and law-abidingness, and credit-worthiness, and general intelligence, would not be so readily given like the way it would be to a white women, no matter what her genes may say about her ancestry.

Blackness is given by the society based on what people presume you to be. And that presumption has nothing to do with genotype (since ppl can't know your DNA just by looking at you) but rather, everything to do with phenotype, which is to say the way certain genes are expressed outwardly, as with skin pigmentation, and a handful of other characteristics, which are controlled by about six genes out of 30,000 in the overall human genome.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 20, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> It became a mess when they kicked the whites out!
> 
> You need to look at what was once called Rhodesia.


Rhodesia does not exist anymore.

It's called Zimbabwe. 

I know you hark back to colonial days but keep up.

You suffer in the area of perception, it's limited to what the people you respect have told you as opposed to finding your own knowledge and understanding. Your information concentrates on the end result and my observations speculate on the cause. 

In many ways your opinion on Zimbabwe is like the ref who catches the end of the play and call the foul based on what you saw. 

I on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown. 

Africah has the biggest stores of

Gold and diamonds 
Oil
Cocoa 
Timber 

Not to mention Iron, Platinum, Uranium, Chromium. Hell even Cement is exported from Egypt and Morocco.

Because Africa is one of the most diverse geological continents, and has very rich soils. Places like South Africa produces a lot of cars (like the Ford Mondeo, Focus and Fiesta)Wool, Beef, Sheep, Goats, Milk, Dry Grains (wheat, rice etc.) are all widely exported from Africa. 

Black people in Africa had to fight a long civil war for their freedom, and now they are being fought tooth and nail by the international community for wanting to take back the soil that is rightfully theirs. This is what has happened every time that a black nation has sought independence. 

Patrice Lumumba, one of the greatest black leaders to emerge in this century, was killed by the Belgians with the aid of US, so that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo. 

The constant interference on the part of certain powerful Flemmish interests are the principle reasons for all of the power struggles in the history of the Congo and the bloody civil war which is raging on now. The reason that black nations have not been able to prosper is the constant interference from outsiders who are still eager to exploit them. 

As for Zimbabwe. In the early 1900s, African agriculture competed head to head with white settler farmers.

Africans taught the Europeans famings and other stuff. 

However, in 1915, whites stole (By force) more of the high potential land and initiated a new form of taxation to suppress the indigenous competition. The result of this was that the Africans were forced to work as labourers to the white farmers. 

Zimbabwe gained independence in 1980. 

Part of the talks was the Lancaster House Agreement, which provided that from 1980 to 1990, a fund provided by Britain would be used to buy land from those white settlers who could not, in effect, STAND being ruled by black Zimbabweans. 

What the agreement ACTUALLY DID was PROTECT white farm owners from redistribution of their land. 

Britain never had any intention to let go of the farmland. 

The commercial farms were a reliable source of raw material for British factories; profits from commercial farming were repatriated to motherland; and so were the profits from white-owned industries set up by proceeds from commercial farming.

Not surprisingly, in the years following Independence, Britain released the money to the Zimbabwean government in dribs and drabs and the situation was not helped by white farmers who were setting ridiculously high prices for their farms, and invariably offered barren, infertile and disused farms. 

The Mugabe government put the economic and social interests of the majority African population of Zimbabwe ahead of the interests of others. This government clearly stands out as a Black man's Government.

White supremacists are not angry because they think Mugabe is a corrupt dictator. White supremacists sponsor corrupt dictators when it suits them. White supremacists are not angry whether or not ordinary Zimbabweans are suffering under Mugabe. They don't care about ordinary Zimbabweans. 

The are TWO reasons why Mugabe is so hated.

*1) The Whites Loss Of Land And Power *

He put land Reform on the political and economic agenda, thus an international campaign of vilification has been waged against Mugabe. The deep hyper-inflation ravaging their economy is because they starve for foreign exchange because Zimbabwe dared to try to return some of the vast, stolen land-holdings to Zimbabweans, since then the U.S, Britain, IMF, World Bank have waged a relentless economic almost psychotic war against the country. 

Tony Blair was going to go to war with Zimbabwe

*2) Mineral Wealth*

UK and America control most of the huge mineral reserves in Zimbabwe. Britain want FULL control of the vast mineral resources like diamonds, gold, platinum, copper which Africa has in abundance and which is virtually all in the hands of western owned companies like Anglo American, SHELL, BP. 

Mr. Mugabe's Pro-Nationalist policies go against their HUGE interest. This is why they were so angered at the elections in Zimbabwe to the point where they went to the UN to try to freeze Mugabe's assets and prevent him from traveling from over seas, they failed. Russia and China voted against it. Britain and the USA want their own puppet dictator, who they can pay off, so he will go along with their wishes. It’s all a carefully scripted plan to protect their huge mineral wealth in Zimbabwe and Africa in general. 

Now let me answer the two main criticisms white people have of Mugabe

*1) "You Know...Er....Just Leave The Farms With Us, Because....Er...Well. We're Better At Running Them And You Guys Are Hopeless....Everyone Knows"*

The Land Reform Programme has already resettled over half a million Zimbabweans. A further 100,000 are to be resettled on commercial farms. The prospect for the year 2017 is that food production is set to double. 

People who were once landless and living in poverty are now supporting themselves and growing their own food. A general increase in all agricultural outputs is also expected. 

It is this prospect of a government successfully meeting the economic and social needs of a large section of its population that is causing anxiety in the imperialist capitals. If one government can do it, so can others and remember this was achieved as Britain,US,World Bank and the IMF embarked on a campaign of economic destabilisation to wreck the Zimbabwean economy

*2) “He’s Taken The Land By Force And He Is Killing White People”*

Fact is it is a matter of record that although 95% of the white farmers have received notice to quit the land all have received compensation. In point of fact, the new law passed by the Zimbabwe Parliament addresses the issue of some farmers having as many as 20 farms, some of which they have left to rot, while Africans are left with nothing. 

You see, Britain FEAR Mugabe because they believe that if he is successful then other indigenous people of Southern Africa, will want their looted and stolen property back from the white European thieves. In S.AFRICA, since freedom, little or no LAND REFORM of any great significance has taken place, and the same in BOTSWANA, ZAMBIA, and NANIBIA. This is what the IMPEARLIST fear the most.

Education doesn't equal intelligence, intelligence doesn't equal knowledge, knowledge doesn't equal understanding, and understanding doesn't equal wisdom. 

Observe, find you own understanding outside the books, or even other people. 

Calling me a black radical is the ultimate compliment,cause that means I'm blazing my own path, long as I keep moving, its all good.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 20, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > It became a mess when they kicked the whites out!
> ...



Are you seriously that stupid?

Read what I wrote.

Then look at your idiotic response.

I said it was once called Rhodesia, dumb ass!

You came back and said it doesn't exist!

Well, aren't you glad we agree on something!


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 20, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Are you seriously that stupid?
> 
> Read what I wrote.
> 
> ...




He doesn't write his own posts, he plagiarizes everything. That's why his replies are only tangentially related to the topic at hand.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 20, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Rhodesia does not exist anymore.
> 
> It's called Zimbabwe.
> 
> ...



Unattributed sources:

To The Hypocrite Mugabe: Keep Your ‘Black Nose’ Out Of Our Affairs
Prison Radio


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 20, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Are you seriously that stupid?
> 
> Read what I wrote.
> 
> ...


Yes "_it once was_" 

Refer to the country as it now. Not as it once was.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2017)

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Cars are not white things, nor are homes, paved roads or anything else. This is not a white country.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > It became a mess when they kicked the whites out!
> ...



*TEACH!*


----------



## Taz (Oct 20, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Back before the whites showed up, Africa was pretty much a collection of mud huts and flies. Same thing with the Americas, it was teepees and longhouses. Whites brought civilization. And what I'm saying is that you, like the indians in the Americas, don't seem to want to live like you used to before the white man showed up, so instead of bitching at us, you should give us our props for helping lift you into a civilized world.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 20, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...






Ignorant nonsense is not necessary to respond to racist plagiarists.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 20, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...






Ignorant nonsense is not necessary to respond to racist plagiarists.


----------



## Taz (Oct 20, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So why did you respond?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



This is untrue.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 20, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Actually I do have proof. Not my fault you are too illiterate to read it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 20, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


You hit the nail on the head. If he doesnt rationalize that she isnt Black he will experience cognitive dissonace due to his attraction to her.  Whites are a mass of contradictions and irrationalizations.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 20, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Whites were taught civilization by Blacks. Before whites had the wherewithal to travel that far Africa had great empires.  There is a reason the wealthiest man to ever walk the planet resided in Africa.  There is a reason why Africa was known as the continent to produce 2 of the most prestigious centers of learning in the history of mankind.  There is also a reason whites failed at civilization and had to be retaught. This may hurt but the simple truth is you whites cant handle civilization. Youre not intelligent enough.


----------



## Taz (Oct 20, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You know it's true.


----------



## Taz (Oct 20, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I bet you don't even believe that because it's total nonsense.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 20, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...




It's not true; it's ignorant bullshit.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 20, 2017)

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Actually it's the cold hard truth.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 20, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...






More ridiculous bullshit from ANOTHER racist idiot. They come in all colors around here.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 20, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Prove its bullshit. You cant because you know its true. If your claim is that Blacks didnt build empires long before whites came to Africa you are full of bullshit.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 20, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


How does an abandoned city indicate blacks "had their shit together?"


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 20, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


If you have to ask you are either illiterate or someone is paying to pretend to be stupid.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 21, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


In those abandoned ruins, I bet they found ancient negro-invented railways, cars, trucks, motorcycles, computers, space going rockets, radio , alternate current, cell phones, walkie talkies, remote controls, unmanned aerial vehicles, diesel power, nuclear power, and a whole bunch more. You know, from before whitey even existed.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Blacks hadnt helped whites invent those things yet.  Back then Blacks werent even allowed to file patents so whites took credit for the Blacks inventions.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 21, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


They mastered computers and space going rockets thousands of years ago! If only they could master boats...


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 21, 2017)

Taz said:


> I bet you don't even believe that because it's total nonsense.


The most important inventions came from black people. Unlike you do with white I don't say this to clam superiority or to raise my self esteem. I say this because black people were the first people to walk the earth. 

For example. Agriculture and metallurgy were both developed, independently in West Africa. Humans spent 10s of thousands of years as hunter gatherers before somebody figured out that if you plant seeds in the ground, irrigate and take care of them, you can settle in one area and not have to wander about looking for food.

Seems obvious, but if nobody explained it to you, you’d have no idea how it works. Iron industry, in both smelting and forging for tools and weapons, appeared in Sub-Saharan Africa by 1200 BCE.

The increased use of iron and the spread of iron working technology led to improved weaponry and enabled farmers to expand agricultural productivity and produce surplus crops, which together supported the growth of urban city-states into empires.

*Agriculture and iron smelting were probably two of the most important things man ever discovered because they created a foundation for so many other things.*


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 21, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> They mastered computers and space going rockets thousands of years ago! If only they could master boats...


Since we are now on the subject, what your ancestors were doing when the nubians were building pyramids or those guys in Timbuktu were collecting one of the biggest library in the world, or those guys in present day Zimbabwe were trading with gold and silver and building castles from stone ?

You do know that most of the whites who escaped or were sent by force, were slaves or prisoners or just ran out from Europe because they could not make it there, could not even read, right ? You know that at that time the English men bathed perhaps once or twice a year, right ? 

You do know that the perfume industry was created to cover up the rampant diseases in the court of the Sun Kig of France back in the late 1600′s because the smell of rottening felsh, infections, and other of such since they did not have a single toilet in Versailles nor used baths ? Never mind that Africans had have their perfumes for centuries by then and washed almost daily were ever water was available.

You do know that in 1700′s absolute majority of the white Europeans could not read or write ? Majority of the white Europeans could not read or write in first half of the next century either.

You do know that there were massive famines in Europe in 1800′s ? 

You do know that it was only in 1800′s that the white Europeans realised that it could be a good idea to wash hands before helping at child birth or surgical operations or at all ?.

You do know that the Great White Man had no say so in most parts of Africa until 1800′s? The funniest thing is that they died in there and could not live there because they had no idea how to survive there. The crucial point came when they realised that perhaps we should learn something from the natives, like kinine, the only working medicine against malaria, which by the way, the Africans had used and known for centuries by then. And this happened in late 1800′s, not before. 

Now I wonder, if Africans and Africa had been lagging all trough the history, why on earth the white man did not take over before that ? Why white men did not invade Africa before 1800′s ? According to you, the place was a mess and lagging already. 

Why didn't the Vikings just row their boats up the Nile or Kongo and kick the butts of those black semi-animals and steal their ivory and gold ? 

You may tell yourself that white people are intellectually superior, but who are the geniuses arguing with people you consider below them day after day ?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 21, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Really? You went there? 

Like the Lusitania?






How about the titanic?






You actually went there? Dumb ass.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 21, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > They mastered computers and space going rockets thousands of years ago! If only they could master boats...
> ...



He can't help being insecure. It's a tradition among many whites.


----------



## Taz (Oct 21, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you don't even believe that because it's total nonsense.
> ...


Wrong on both counts. Did you make that up on your own? 
History of agriculture - Wikipedia

As for iron smelting, the oldest artifacts were found in Egypt, so not from negros.
Iron Age - Wikipedia


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 21, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > They mastered computers and space going rockets thousands of years ago! If only they could master boats...
> ...


Ah yes, the greatest negro achievements: stacking stone and digging up metal. I'm so jealous!





> You do know that most of the whites who escaped or were sent by force, were slaves or prisoners or just ran out from Europe because they could not make it there, could not even read, right ? You know that at that time the English men bathed perhaps once or twice a year, right ?
> 
> You do know that the perfume industry was created to cover up the rampant diseases in the court of the Sun Kig of France back in the late 1600′s because the smell of rottening felsh, infections, and other of such since they did not have a single toilet in Versailles nor used baths ? Never mind that Africans had have their perfumes for centuries by then and washed almost daily were ever water was available.
> 
> ...


They were thinking and building up their countries. The countries that negroes are now drowning to reach. What point are you trying to make with your posts? That whites started with nothing and thought/worked their way to their modern successes while negroes haven't progressed much since thousands of years ago?





> You may tell yourself that white people are intellectually superior, but who are the geniuses arguing with people you consider below them day after day ?


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 21, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Lusitania was sunk by cutting edge white technology and the titanic hit an iceberg (over 100 years ago).

Your negroes are drowning in ideal sailing conditions _this decade_ because they're too stupid to not _tip the boat over_. 

http://www.latimes.com/world/europe/la-fg-italy-migrant-rescue-20150419-story.html


> Initial reports indicated that boat tipped over when panicked passengers shifted to one side as a merchant ship approached at about midnight Saturday in a bid to rescue those on board the rickety craft. Such scenarios have occurred in previous instances of capsized migrant craft, experts say.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


They mastered the PC you are on. Thats why a Black man (Mark Dean) owns most of the patents on the PC. A Black man (Walter Mckafee) calculated the speed of the moon to set the table for more super intelligent Black people to help whites go in the right direction to the moon.  If Blacks hadnt done that instead of landing on the moon whites probably would have landed on Antarctica. You whites have a history of fucking up voyages. Columbus being one of your more famous fuckups.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 21, 2017)

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Egyptians were Black. Why else would the portray themselves as Blacks?


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 21, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Wozniak pops up when I search for inventor of the PC. I'm happy that your negro worked on a similar project and got to own some patents out of it, I guess.





> A Black man (Walter Mckafee) calculated the speed of the moon to set the table for more super intelligent Black people to help whites go in the right direction to the moon.  If Blacks hadnt done that instead of landing on the moon whites probably would have landed on Antarctica. You whites have a history of fucking up voyages. Columbus being one of your more famous fuckups.


Uhuh! Sure! Or they happened to have a negro they liked around so they let him handle that theoretical assignment so he could take some credit. If he hadn't done it they'd have another white guy do it.

Soviets accomplished most of the original breakthroughs involving space travel anyway and they didn't need any negroes to do it. The Soviet Union is gone, but guess what, they still pay Russia to fly their astronauts:

NASA buys two more seats to the International Space Station on Russia’s Soyuz rocket

Meanwhile, in negro-run countries, they're just getting to space this year:
GhanaSat-1 - Wikipedia


> *Africa has entered the space race*: Ghana’s first satellite, launched into space in June, is now operational.
> 
> The CubeSat miniaturized satellite, dubbed GhanaSat-1, was built by at All Nations University College (ANUC), with *support from the Japanese Birds program*.


Oh wait, they needed the Japs to help them!
Africa Enters Space Race With Ghana's First Satellite - Geek.com

So much for your magical smart negroes!


----------



## talksalot (Oct 22, 2017)

gipper said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


I get you.


----------



## talksalot (Oct 22, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Clarification
> ...


An uneducated black man becomes extremely successful in a nation where white people are inherently racist.  How was that allowed to happen?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2017)

talksalot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


Whites cant stop people legally now. If you tune out all the noise, outwork them, and never quit you easily surpass them.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 22, 2017)

I avoid white rural folks, because too many are meth heads.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Egyptians were Black. Why else would the portray themselves as Blacks?


So Detroit is populated by lions?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 22, 2017)

Fallacy of false equivalency by Death Angel.

One of the worst we have seen in some time.


----------



## gipper (Oct 22, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> I avoid white rural folks, because too many are meth heads.


Me too Jake.

LMFAO!


----------



## IM2 (Oct 22, 2017)

talksalot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...



1 black man gets rich and that means there is no racism.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 22, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Weak, very weak. Just face it. Those ships were sunk by white stupidity. How in the hell do you hit a fucking iceberg. you can see sticking up out of the water? Why are you sailing I waters when you were warned about the dangers of doing so because of war?






You really need not make such things racial.

*S.S. Eastland:* In 1915, just three years after the Titanic sank, the S.S. Eastland passenger tour ship rolled over while in port in downtown Chicago. More than 840 of its 2,500 passengers died in the accident.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 22, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I'm not so sure you're helping your case with the titanic. Negroes are sinking nowadays _for no apparent reason_. An iceberg is a pretty good reason to sink compared to your negroes.





> you can see sticking up out of the water?
> 
> Why are you sailing I waters when you were warned about the dangers of doing so because of war?


What an utterly moronic question. To be expected from a dumb shitskin such as you. First, as a general rule, people travel by water for a reason. Those reasons don't all go away just because there is a state of war, so obviously some people will take the chance since sinking is not always known to be guaranteed. Second, a quick search indicates the ship had weapons on board, the transport of which is often a requirement during wartime. There's nothing stupid about this since the USA was very successful in WW2 despite such shipping losses due to German submarines.





> You really need not make such things racial.
> 
> *S.S. Eastland:* In 1915, just three years after the Titanic sank, the S.S. Eastland passenger tour ship rolled over while in port in downtown Chicago. More than 840 of its 2,500 passengers died in the accident.


Once again, you're talking about something that happened over 100 years ago. Your negroes are dying _today_, sinking for no reason. The point is negroes are intellectually slower than and behind whites. So what point are you trying to make? That whites made mistakes in the past and have corrected them since that time, using their relatively massive intellects, or that negroes haven't progressed much since the stone age, and are perhaps getting worse?


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 22, 2017)

IM2 said:


> talksalot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Are whites wrong to be racist?

DNA Discoverer: Blacks Less Intelligent Than Whites


----------



## IM2 (Oct 22, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > talksalot said:
> ...



Yes. And you certainly have to do better than an opinion from a white man no matter they have accomplished what who ignores the roles of his countries polices that are still in effect that are ruining Africa for their national economic gain.

Besides, at least half the article says the guy you want to believe is full of shit.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 22, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What "polices?"





> Besides, at least half the article says the guy you want to believe is full of shit.


The author has a job to keep. Of course he'll take the negro side, even if he knows it's wrong.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 22, 2017)

Of course authors will take the white side for whom they are writing because they have jobs to keep


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 22, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Of course authors will take the white side for whom they are writing because they have jobs to keep


Dream on! Big news networks are PC, with complementary negro.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Egyptians were Black. Why else would the portray themselves as Blacks?
> ...


What does that have to do with what I said? So now your claiming the Egyptians had a pro football team that was all Black?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 22, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Thing is that a capsized ship has nothing to do with race.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 22, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Try understanding foreign policy idiot.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Egyptians were Black. Why else would the portray themselves as Blacks?




They did not portray themselves as "black". There's plenty of wall art in tombs depicting nubians painted jet black, they even gave them big lips:


 


 




Whereas Egyptians themselves were painted in many hues. Often slaves were painted red while women and gods were typically much lighter in color.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Egyptians were Black. Why else would the portray themselves as Blacks?
> ...



All Black people are not Nubians. They are the only group of Blacks that are jet Black.


So whats this?






and this?






and this?






BTW Please show us a white god the Egyptians had.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Some depictions of Amenhotep show him wearing an unusual headdress but I'm sure you perceive that as an afro. As for the white gods:


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


So your claiming that reddish brown Black guy is a white god with an afro headdress?  I dont see any head dress or white gods in any of those pictures.  BTW why does the Torah call Egypt the land of Ham?


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> So your claiming that reddish brown Black guy is a white god with an afro headdress?  I dont see any head dress or white gods in any of those pictures.  BTW why does the Torah call Egypt the land of Ham?



Just sayin'...in almost every colored piece of ancient Egyptian art, women have much lighter skin tones than men. Probably because they spent much less time out in the sun. If you don't see it the obvious differences in color in that last set of pictures I posted, maybe you should have your eyes checked.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > So your claiming that reddish brown Black guy is a white god with an afro headdress?  I dont see any head dress or white gods in any of those pictures.  BTW why does the Torah call Egypt the land of Ham?
> ...


Just sayin?  Just sayin what?  You expect me to believe that the Egyptians portrayed themselves as Black, the Hebrews called Egypt the land of Ham, the Egyptians called the interior of Africa the land of the gods, the greeks called the Egyptians Black, but white people dressed up like Black people to fool everyone?


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 22, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Intelligence has to do with race. Anyone can make a mistake, but negroes make terrible decisions far more often than whites because they're dumber than whites.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 22, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Foreign policy made you so stupid that you can't explain what you mean or make a logical argument?


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The point you're missing is that, based on these pictures, it's probably not very smart to make conclusions regarding the race of the ancient Egyptians, anymore than it's a good idea to think that all blacks look like the blacks in caricatures. That's why they did things like genetic testing, which you're dismissing because it doesn't fit your agenda.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 22, 2017)

bgrouse, then, is a racist.  OK.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 22, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> bgrouse, then, is a racist.  OK.


Only the idiots and the naive/ignorant are non-racists.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 22, 2017)

bgrouse, people who think like you belong in Ukraine.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


The point you seem to be missing is its not just the pictures. Its the direct words of the people that actually laid eyes on the Egyptians like the greeks. Its the Egyptians own words describing their ancestry and where they came from. Its the Bibles description of the Egyptians and the documentation of their ancestry. Frankly, you would have to be retarded or illiterate to not know the Egyptians were Black after all that evidence.  How in the world can you call these people not Black?


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You mean the guy who thinks women are white or that whether a person is a rogue can be determined by color?

_Too *black *a hue marks the *coward*, as witness Egyptians and Ethiopians, and *so does also too white* a complexion, as you may see from *women*. So the hue that makes for courage must be intermediate between these extremes. A tawny colour indicates a bold spirit, as in lions : but too ruddy a hue marks a rogue, as in the case of the fox._

So blacks and whites are cowards. Women are also white. Ruddy people are rogues. Do you honestly think that's a serious source?





> Its the Egyptians own words describing their ancestry and where they came from. Its the Bibles description of the Egypts.


The bible is a work of fiction.





> Frankly, you would have to be retarded or illiterate to not know the Egyptians were Black after all that evidence.  How in the world can you call these people not Black?








Who says your picture is any closer to the truth?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...




Doesnt matter if he thinks Blacks and whites are cowards. The point is he said the Egyptians were Black like the Ethiopians.

"t_oo *black *a hue marks the *coward*, as witness Egyptians and Ethiopians"
_
He wasnt the only one. herodotus said the same thing.

*"..but I myself guessed their Egyptian origin not only because the Colchians are dark-skinned and curly-haired (which does not count for much by itself , because these features are common in others too) but more importantly because Colchians, Egyptians and Ethiopians are the only peoples in the world who practise circumcision and who have always done so."
-Herodotus.*

Aristotle weighed in more than one time.

*"Why are the Ethiopians and Egyptians bandy-legged? Is it because the bodies of living creatures become distorted by heat, like logs of wood when they become dry? The condition of their hair supports this this theory; for it is curlier than that of other nations, and curliness is as it were crookedness of hair" -Aristotle (Physiognomy, book XIV pg. 317)*

Lets say the bible is fiction. So is Harry Potter. Are you saying all the characters in that book are not white? Basically what you are saying is that some people that were not Black wrote a great religious book about their god and made him and the people in the book Black in direct contradiction to all known human behavior.  

I say my my picture is closer to the truth. Why?  Because they drew themselves. Your picture is drawn by a little dick insecure white guy.  See the difference? I draw what I look like. You draw what you wish I look like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_
_


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You're cherry-picking. When someone says something that supports your agenda, you quote it. When it's contrary to it, it "doesnt matter if he thinks" so.





> Lets say the bible is fiction. So is Harry Potter. Are you saying all the characters in that book are not white?


I didn't watch or read Harry Potter.





> Basically what you are saying is that some people that were not Black wrote a great religious book about their god and made him and the people in the book Black in direct contradiction to all known human behavior.


I'm saying your sources are all over the place and you're cherry-picking from them to support your agenda, disregarding anything that doesn't fit it.





> I say my my picture is closer to the truth. Why?  Because they drew themselves. Your picture is drawn by a little dick insecure white guy.  See the difference? I draw what I look like. You draw what you wish I look like.


So they drew what they looked like because you supposedly draw what you look like? You may as well say they were black because you are.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



So what I'm cherry picking? Doesnt change the fact that they said it.

*Lycinus (describing a young Egyptian): "This boy is not merely black; he has thick lips and his legs are too thin . . . his hair worn in a plait behind shows that he is not a freeman."

Timolaus: "But that is a sign of really distinguished birth in Egypt, Lycinus, All freeborn children plait their hair until they reach manhood. It is the exact opposite of the custom of our ancestors who thought it seemly for old men to secure their hair with a gold brooch to keep it in place."
(Lucian, Navigations, paras 2-3)*






Thats typically how it works. You dont draw yourself looking like a white person if youre not white. Please show me one civilization that drew themselves as the skin color of another race. Are you really that stupid or is someone making you post these idiotic questions by force?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 22, 2017)

gipper said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


They were pretty silly doing that too.  Looking at it in hindsight.   They didn't do such a good thing.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Too late. Your side already got their asses kicked.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 22, 2017)

Goddamn Asclepias you are so insecure...and you're not the only one. Comments section on every youtube vid concerning ancient egypt is inundated with racial rants of misguided people like you.

I could sit here all day posting photos of ancient tomb murals where the men are colored red, and females are much lighter...but what's the point?


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 22, 2017)

I actually feel sorry for you. I might just put you on ignore because it makes me feel bad, deconstructing your precious illusions.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Goddamn Asclepias you are so insecure...and you're not the only one. Comments section on every youtube vid concerning ancient egypt is inundated with racial rants of misguided people like you.
> 
> I could sit here all day posting photos of ancient tomb murals where the men are colored red, and females are much lighter...but what's the point?


The point is you can only do it a few times without it being the same picture or directly traceable to an era where Kemet had been invaded. More to the point is your obvious inability to explain why the Greeks said the people of Kemet were Black. How come you cant explain that away?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Aw come on,  it's like dat unarmed dindu never got shot in the back.

Those who were abolitionists are still getting their asses kicked.   And deserve it too.  Anyone who extends a hand to blacks deserves to have that hand cut off.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


They also said things that make no sense, like a machine that calculates 2+2 to be 5, 4+4 to be 10, and 5+5 to be 13. It means it's an unreliable source, at least for the question of math (or in your case the question of skin color/race).





> *Lycinus (describing a young Egyptian): "This boy is not merely black; he has thick lips and his legs are too thin . . . his hair worn in a plait behind shows that he is not a freeman."
> 
> Timolaus: "But that is a sign of really distinguished birth in Egypt, Lycinus, All freeborn children plait their hair until they reach manhood. It is the exact opposite of the custom of our ancestors who thought it seemly for old men to secure their hair with a gold brooch to keep it in place."
> (Lucian, Navigations, paras 2-3)*
> ...


The last time someone posted contrary evidence, you replied with "thats a Black guy dressed up like a ghost." You're disregarding evidence that doesn't suit your agenda, you dumb shitskin.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> I actually feel sorry for you. I might just put you on ignore because it makes me feel bad, deconstructing your precious illusions.


I think its more like you feel sorry for yourself. Youre recessive, youre in denial and you have no answer for the fact that the very people you credit with starting western civilization emphatically described the Egyptians as Black.  If I were you I would put me on ignore to prohibit the negative effects of cognitive dissonance. Must suck for you to be under so much stress but do what you have to do to survive. You have served your purpose. I just wanted people to see the quotes from the Greeks.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


What about the ones like you that extended your tired vagina and got rejected?  Its a shame you want to cut these womens hands off because you got dumped.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


It was obvious the guy had makeup on. It was the exact same guy that was depicted as a dark skinned Black man. You could see the makeup. 

Like I said before please explain why the Greeks said the Egyptians were Black. If you pretend to not have seen this question consider your line of argument done.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Maybe the blacks in your pictures had black makeup on.





> Like I said before please explain why the Greeks said the Egyptians were Black. If you pretend to not have seen this question consider your line of argument done.


Maybe the same reason they said blacks were cowards or women were white. Perhaps they were drunk.

Not sure why it matters. Even you don't care about what they said, except when it fits your agenda, which means you don't consider them to be reliable sources on this subject. If you did, you'd accept the entire statement.



> Doesnt matter if he thinks Blacks and whites are cowards.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Wait a minute...you argue that the Egyptians were not Black but now you ask why did it matter when you get pounded with quotes and drawings depicting them as Black?  It matters because you and the other clowns desperately trying to spread disinformation look like illiterate clowns now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did accept the entire statement. Who told you I didnt and how does it change the fact that the Greeks said the Egyptians were Black? I dont care if they thought Black and white people were cowards. None of my business to be honest. Thanks for your participation but you lose again.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


...using modern, objective DNA evidence.





> but now you ask why did it matter


...what your unreliable sources (that even you don't trust enough to think matter) had to say on the subject.





> when you get pounded with quotes and drawings depicting them as Black?  It matters because you and the other clowns desperately trying to spread disinformation look like illiterate clowns now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did, you dumb he-boon.



> Doesnt matter if he thinks Blacks and whites are cowards.



You only care about what he thinks if it suits your agenda.





> and how does it change the fact that the Greeks said the Egyptians were Black?  Thanks for your participation but you lose again.


It makes what they said unreliable. Try to keep up, shitskin.


----------



## Markle (Oct 24, 2017)

ASCLEPIAS and IM2 should simply have their own forum.

This is just childish.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 24, 2017)

dfens said:


> You black people and those that defend them might not like it, but the truth is the truth.
> 
> Avoiding black people is not about racism or hate.  It's merely about avoiding a potential threat.  And you can't blame anybody for that.
> 
> ...


*Where did you get the idea that blacks want to live around whites.  Like everyone they just want a nice place to live.  Today, whether the next door neighbor is black, or white makes far less difference than in past.*


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2017)

Markle said:


> ASCLEPIAS and IM2 should simply have their own forum.
> 
> This is just childish.


This one is cool. I get to make you look stupid to my hearts content.


----------



## MyParentsAreProud (Oct 28, 2017)

dfens said:


> You black people and those that defend them might not like it, but the truth is the truth.
> 
> Avoiding black people is not about racism or hate.  It's merely about avoiding a potential threat.  And you can't blame anybody for that.
> 
> ...


I avoid blacks because they're loud, obnoxious and their English hurts my brain.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 28, 2017)

Markle said:


> ASCLEPIAS and IM2 should simply have their own forum.
> 
> This is just childish.




Yeah, they are annoying, ridiculous racists, but so are a much much greater number of their counterpart ridiculous racists.


----------



## talksalot (Nov 5, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> talksalot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I don't buy it.


----------



## talksalot (Nov 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> talksalot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


There's more than one rich black man in the country and I never said there was no racism.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 5, 2017)

Promote White survival ; avoid the groid


----------



## IM2 (Nov 5, 2017)

talksalot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > talksalot said:
> ...



Yeah and there are so few that you get to point one but then ask a dumb ass question. Madame CJ Walker was a millionaire in the early 1900's so what? You asked a question and your question implies racism is not a problem for blacks.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > ASCLEPIAS and IM2 should simply have their own forum.
> ...



Except we are not racists. Unintelligent whites get offended by anyone questioning or pointing out what they have done and what they keep doing. Or we have o be racists for showing ant pride about any positive accomplishments by blacks that happened before whites did anything.  Why don't you produce evidence of the racism idiot?

Because there is none.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 5, 2017)

Do we really need non whites?


----------



## IM2 (Nov 5, 2017)

This is the race and racism section bitches. Seems that everything is fine until blacks start hitting back then whitey wants to cry about people talking about race and racism in a section where you can. This is not the whites get to express their fucked up racist views about blacks all  the time section.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 5, 2017)

Sorry negro.  We are done taking your shit.  It's time for the angered Saxon to retaliate.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> Sorry negro.  We are done taking your shit.  It's time for the angered Saxon to retaliate.



Actually the reverse is more true. Your punk asses equal less than 5 percent of the worlds population. Know your limitations. This is the race and racism section and the saxon will get his ass whipped in here.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> Do we really need non whites?



Do we really need cowardly clowns?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...





Your own words here prove YOU are a racist. Congratulations on climbing into bed with the likes of Cossack. You are two of a kind.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Since unintelligent whites are not all whites so  how is what I said racist?  You are just a dumb ass who thinks that someone saying the word white without genuflecting is a racist.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 5, 2017)

Did heather "the feather" hayer matter to herself?  Just one half hour of physical fitness training could have prevented her fateful coronary attack.  Sorry , can't blame YT for this one.


----------



## Taz (Nov 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You keep calling whites "whitey".


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 5, 2017)

YT works better


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 5, 2017)

This thread is closed.  There is no productive discussion here


----------

